# What are you having for breakfast



## Mishty (Mar 28, 2011)

This morning my auntie and my Mama are making buttermilk biscuits, floured and fried pork chops, fried eggs, hashbrowns,fried tomato, and bacon gravy.....

What are you having?


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 28, 2011)

Sausage gravy over biscuits and scrambled eggs


----------



## crayola box (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow ^^ those are some breakfasts, especially for a Monday. I had instant oatmeal with banana, peach, blueberries, cinnamon, flaxseeds, walnuts and a drizzle of agave and almond milk mixed in- quick and easy


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 28, 2011)

I made this over the weekend and it was the absolutely most delicious freaking breakfast I've ever had. Ever. Ever. EVER!!! I did add toasted pecans. The crust was crunchy and sweet and the bottom french toast layer was moist and gooey and ... man. I'm getting flushed just thinking about it :wubu::blush:

It took all of 10 minutes of prep time and turned out perfect. Only thing I'd add is that Ree was off a bit on cooking time (or my oven is a piece of crap, which is more likely). It took 1 1/2 hours to bake to the mostly firm texture that my family likes. At 45 minutes (her recommendation) it was still very soupy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 28, 2011)

I had some hot Grands with a lil bit of bacon stuffed inside and a big cup of coffee.


----------



## penguin (Mar 28, 2011)

Frozen grapes.


----------



## jcas50 (Mar 28, 2011)

I had ciccioli bread - Italian lard bread with diced rendered pork bellies. Its like a little bit of heaven in your hand, here is a recipe.

Napoletana "CASATIELLO" Lard Bread. The Easy Way.

Use Frozen Bread Dough. NOT PIZZA DOUGH. Since you'll want to make a few loaves, then in advance Prepare diced dry salami, diced pecorino cheese, diced salt pork or pork bellies (rendered=fried slowly until crisp) called "ciccioli". salt & pepper.

Coat a large bowl with olive oil and place 1 frozen loaf, 1lb, into it, add all fixin's on top and Let Rise (first time). Punch down and mix fixin's into dough. DO NOT OVERWORK THE DOUGH, JUST MIX. Set aside in bowl and Let Rise (second time). Punch down and mix again, then shape dough into a long (french bread log), cut in two and Braid into a round circle. Place onto a oven heated baking stone, with cornmeal on stone to prevent sticking, OR, in an oil sprayed disposable aluminum angel food pan. Bake in 450 degree oven for about an hour (or less) and be sure to "spray water" on the baking bread every 15 minutes to get a nice brown crusty bread. Let Cool. Then Enjoy. Mangiare e Buon Appetito. Saluti, Angelo

Tips: You can use Prosciutto, Ham, Pancetta, Provelone, Asiago or whatever tastes you prefer. The most "important" is "CICCIOLI". 

I ALSO HAD COFFEE AND A TANGERINE.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 28, 2011)

jcas50 said:


> I had ciccioli bread - Italian lard bread with diced rendered pork bellies. Its like a little bit of heaven in your hand, here is a recipe.



Oh wooooow. :eat2:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not a big breakfast person and don't like to put much thought or time into it. Almost every morning my breakfast is either A. a cup of Fiber One yogurt with 3/4 c of a Kashi type cereal from Aldi (a near fiber overload, but it makes my insides happy), or B. one of those 100 calorie sandwich rounds toasted with some natural peanut butter and some strawberry fruit spread, or C. a toasted & buttered sandwich round with an egg on one half and fruit spread on the other. A big travel mug full of coffee is a must too.


----------



## Corwynis (Mar 28, 2011)

2 Poptarts and a banana :eat2:


----------



## one2one (Mar 28, 2011)

This morning it was Greek yogurt with vanilla, honey, toasted pecans, toasted coconut and blueberries. It was yummy, but I'm really looking forward to the last piece of homemade quiche (spinach, onion and gruyere) tomorrow morning.

The french toast and Italian bread look fantastic. Thanks for the recipes; I think I'll be trying them soon!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> I made this over the weekend and it was the absolutely most delicious freaking breakfast I've ever had. Ever. Ever. EVER!!! I did add toasted pecans. The crust was crunchy and sweet and the bottom french toast layer was moist and gooey and ... man. I'm getting flushed just thinking about it :wubu::blush:
> 
> It took all of 10 minutes of prep time and turned out perfect. Only thing I'd add is that Ree was off a bit on cooking time (or my oven is a piece of crap, which is more likely). It took 1 1/2 hours to bake to the mostly firm texture that my family likes. At 45 minutes (her recommendation) it was still very soupy.





> _...Shes a little sensitive about her head swell..._



LOL!! Yes, and I've got to make the recipe too.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> LOL!! Yes, and I've got to make the recipe too.


 
I get excited when a recipe turns out well because it's not often the case for me. Mostly, it's my fault (ok, always). I can't leave well enough alone and end up trying to modify things to my liking. I love The Pioneer Woman Cooks because her recipes are simple and call for ingredients that I'd normally use, anyway (reference: simple). 

I've made her biscuits and gravy for breakfast, too. Creamy, rich, and emphasis on shortcuts (using canned biscuits, photos clearly deliniating every action she takes, etc). I can't think of one thing I've made from that website --- if I didn't take it upon myself to make changes --- that didn't turn out yummy.


----------



## paintsplotch (Mar 29, 2011)

im still currently munching on a corn muffin that has seen better days. lol :eat1:


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 29, 2011)

I rarely put much effort into breakfast and don't like most breakfast foods, so it's pretty much whatever is quick and easy and at least somewhat healthy to get me off to a decent start. Today I had a good sized avocado with some chili-lime seasoning sprinkled on it. Some days I have a BLT sandwich. Some days I have a bowl of soup. Some days cottage cheese and fruit. Some days a couple fiber crackers and hummus. It all depends. 

Tracy


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 30, 2011)

Usually it's just steel-cut oats or toast and jam. I splurged a little yesterday morning. . .







:eat2:


----------



## MLadyJ (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang!! Don'tcha just love a man who can weave bacon??? Everything looked great.

My favorite breakfast is steel cut oats done overnight in the crockpot with nuts, cinnamon, brown sugar and cut up dried apples and of course the oats. If this swounds vaguely familiar it's because I got the recipe from Sunni, who will have my eternal gratitude.:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 30, 2011)

I was just thinking the same thing about his bacon and humming Dream Weaver to myself as I drooled over the pic. 


S&W-besides crushed black pepper--what else is sprinkled on those eggs or was it crushed mixed peppercorns?


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I was just thinking the same thing about his bacon and humming Dream Weaver to myself as I drooled over the pic.
> 
> 
> S&W-besides crushed black pepper--what else is sprinkled on those eggs or was it crushed mixed peppercorns?



 Just salt, pepper, and a little butter -- just like the grits. I DID NOT put butter on the bacon, 'cause my doc said to cut back on saturated fats. 

We eats heart-healthy, 'round here. 

- Jim


----------



## Dromond (Apr 1, 2011)

Jackie isn't into breakfast*, so there is no big breakfast production here at our house. I pretty much have the same thing every morning. A bowl of Kashi Go Lean cereal, topped with raisins and bathed in skim milk.

*It's a darn shame, because breakfast food is the one thing I can cook well.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Apr 8, 2011)

I love biscuits and gravy or pancakes and bacon.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm almost always a Greek yogurt and drizzle of honey with a glass of OJ and mug of coffee girl with my two handsful of vitamins.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 9, 2011)

This morning it's about to be some cinnamon vanilla french toast, bacon, scrambled eggs, coffee and some watermelon  
tomorrow? Biscuts and gravy at a tiny local diner that only serves breakfast. only the best kind of place to get your grease on!!


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 9, 2011)

I read on here (somewhere) about a baked french toast casserole (from the Pioneer Woman Cooks..I think). DH and I happened to be in a Publix store in Nashville so I picked up a loaf of Challah bread..I read that it makes great french toast so it's worth a try...OMG..OMG that stuff was way passed incredible. I had some real maple syrup and drizzled it over the casserole after I served it up. It was kinda like dessert for breakfast. The leftovers reheated well. So we ate if for about 3 days. This morning we had a Ham, Asparagus and gruyere cheese frittata (recipe from America's Test Kitchen) and some home fries. So very good, and really good cuz it will be DH breakfast on school mornings (Tues and Thurs)


----------



## penguin (Apr 9, 2011)

This morning I had leftovers from last night's dinner: macaroni cheese with onion, mushrooms and bacon. nom nom nom.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 14, 2011)

I just put together tomorrows breakfast, Quick & Easy "BLT" Breakfast Bake

8 slices bread
1-1/2 cups KRAFT Shredded Three Cheese with a Touch of PHILADELPHIA, divided
4 green onions, chopped, divided
7 slices OSCAR MAYER Bacon, cooked, chopped
2 large tomatoes, thinly sliced
6 eggs
3 cups milk
1 Tbsp. GREY POUPON Dijon Mustard
1 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce

COVER 4 bread slices evenly with half each of the cheese and onions; top with bacon and remaining bread slices. Cut sandwiches in half. Arrange alternately with tomato slices n 13x9-inch baking dish sprayed with cooking spray

BEAT remaining ingredients with whisk until well blended; pour over ingredients in baking dish. Refrigerate 6 hours.

HEAT oven to 350ºF. Sprinkle remaining cheese and onions over ingredients in baking dish. Bake 50 min. to 1 hour or until center is set. Let stand 10 min. before serving. 

I use almost a whole loaf of oatmeal bread, more tomatoes, more cheese and more bacon. I let it set over night. I can't wait to eat it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 14, 2011)

I make egg muffins on Sundays..which are basically omelettes backed in muffin tins. I have two every morning with some low carb yogurt.


----------



## penguin (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I want French toast.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2011)

Inane breakfast conversation #263

Him: You know that's the last apple....
Me: You don't even eat apples. What's your point?
Him: We need to get more. It's not like they just grow on trees.
Me: Seriously...... WTF do you think apples come from?
Him: The supermarket.


----------



## EMH1701 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have been having lately a glass of buttermilk with a raw egg. High protein. I <3 buttermilk.

I know, I'm weird.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 15, 2011)

Girl Scout cookies, Yoo-Hoo, a massive Slim Jim, leftover yeast rolls and steak from the Wildflower, and some Ben and Jerry's.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2011)

griddle cakes with dark karo syrup, eggs over easy, ham steak, southern-fried taters.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 20, 2011)

homemade chicken salad...it's good


----------



## AuntHen (May 7, 2011)

coffee and a guava pastry


----------



## littlefairywren (May 8, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I just put together tomorrows breakfast, Quick & Easy "BLT" Breakfast Bake
> 
> 8 slices bread
> 1-1/2 cups KRAFT Shredded Three Cheese with a Touch of PHILADELPHIA, divided
> ...



My gosh that sounds good! You so need to write a cookbook, honey.


----------



## Latte (May 15, 2011)

I'm so boring, I eat the same thing every day unless I go out

2 hard boiled eggs, multi-grain bread product with almond butter, some sort of fruit, and a caffeinated beverage. My favorite is Coke Zero


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 15, 2011)

Today I am making chorizo, egg and cheese breakfast burritos for the week. I am in lllovvee with chorizo.


----------



## smithnwesson (May 15, 2011)

Latte said:


> . . .almond butter. . .


Ahhhh! Another fan of almond butter. I love that stuff. You can make a hell of a sammich with it and some apricot preserves.

- Jim


----------



## Mishty (May 15, 2011)

Got a pack of English muffins buttered on the griddle, the thin sliced ham is frying, and the eggs are about to be poached. Tater tots are frying. All that is left is to add a thick slice of American cheese.

I even made fresh orange juice, fresh out of the freezer lol 

Is it wrong to hope to no one comes to eat so I can gorge on my favorite breakfast.


----------



## Latte (May 16, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Ahhhh! Another fan of almond butter. I love that stuff. You can make a hell of a sammich with it and some apricot preserves.
> 
> - Jim



I think it's surpassed peanut butter in my nut butter hierarchy! So good! I'm hooked on the Naturally Nutty Vanilla flavored almond butter. Mmmmm.


----------



## Latte (May 16, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Today I am making chorizo, egg and cheese breakfast burritos for the week. I am in lllovvee with chorizo.



Sorry to double post, but I just saw this and you reminded me of this little whole in the wall burrito place I used to go to in college. I would get a choroizo, egg, and refried bean burrito with tons of sour cream and fresh salsa (sometime cheese or avocado). It was like eating the most delicious brick ever.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (May 16, 2011)

Coffee and more coffee! I'm too tired to eat! Ha


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 16, 2011)

Crunchy Nut with scrambled egg on brown toast (drenched in butter and maple syrup, of course).


----------



## Mishty (May 16, 2011)

Eggs(oozy) in the baskets cooked in butter, fresh sliced ham fried, red eye gravy on leftover rice and orange juice.


----------



## Brenda (May 16, 2011)

A glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## penguin (May 16, 2011)

Vegemite toast and a cup of coffee (with a spoonful of Milo mixed in).


----------



## Latte (May 16, 2011)

steel cut oats, strawberries, Greek yogurt, some vanilla protein powder, and a spoon full of almond butter


----------



## smithnwesson (May 17, 2011)

Latte said:


> steel cut oats, strawberries, Greek yogurt, some vanilla protein powder, and a spoon full of almond butter


Will you marry me?


----------



## wina (May 17, 2011)

I ate bacon and egg, plus ham sandwich and also hot chocolate :eat2:


----------



## Latte (May 17, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Will you marry me?




Only if you get me a lifetime supply of gourmet almond butters.


----------



## Dromond (May 20, 2011)

Jackie and I went to a dilapidated old diner in the tiny town of Moulton today for breakfast. The interior was lacking in ambiance, to say the least. Most of the customers smoked. The staff were all middle aged to old women who called everyone "hon" and "darlin." It didn't look like much from the outside and the inside was no better.

The food, however... oh, God, the food. Best damn non-home cooked breakfast I've had in ages. I had scrambled eggs and bacon with toast. Jackie had scrambled eggs with bacon and biscuits with grits. The biscuits were clearly hand made, and fantastic (I had a bite of hers). I should have gotten the biscuits instead of the toast. Next time, I will! The both of us got properly stuffed, and only spent a total of $8.50 doing it.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 20, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Jackie and I went to a dilapidated old diner in the tiny town of Moulton today for breakfast. The interior was lacking in ambiance, to say the least. Most of the customers smoked. The staff were all middle aged to old women who called everyone "hon" and "darlin." It didn't look like much from the outside and the inside was no better.
> 
> The food, however... oh, God, the food. Best damn non-home cooked breakfast I've had in ages. I had scrambled eggs and bacon with toast. Jackie had scrambled eggs with bacon and biscuits with grits. The biscuits were clearly hand made, and fantastic (I had a bite of hers). I should have gotten the biscuits instead of the toast. Next time, I will! The both of us got properly stuffed, and only spent a total of $8.50 doing it.



Is this one of the coveted "Dives" from the phrase "Diners, Drive-Ins, and Dives"? Heres to a great find!


----------



## smithnwesson (May 21, 2011)

Latte said:


> Only if you get me a lifetime supply of gourmet almond butters.


That's a deal!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 22, 2011)

I promised the boys i'd make blueberry-banana pancakes for breakfast. It'll be more like brunch since i fully intend on sleeping in!


----------



## Cors (May 22, 2011)

Platter of fresh fruits, amazing yogurt muesli with dried fruit, nuts and seeds, scrambled eggs and bacon, buttery croissant with orange marmalade and one of the best cappucinos I have ever had! I feel like I have eaten enough for a day, hehe.


----------



## coriander (May 22, 2011)

Found out this morning that cinnamon tastes AWESOME on plain cereal! Makes me want to eat cereal way more often. I'm having it tomorrow, for sure. :eat1:


----------



## Sweetie (May 22, 2011)

Just finished rye toast with lots of butter, was the followup to a Cup Noodles, with a 32 oz cup of coffee. One of those things will hopefully give me a kick of energy so I'll get up out of my recliner that doesn't recline and out of my house today. We shall see.


----------



## Mishty (May 22, 2011)

I had a Frisco ham and cheese from Hardees, large tater rounds, and orange juice. For brunch? Um, I'm seriously thinking about an Irish breakfast....minus pudding, extra tomatoes.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 22, 2011)

In addition to the blueberry pancakes i chopped up a super sweet, juicy pineapple. SOOO good!!


----------



## Latte (May 23, 2011)

7 grain almond pancakes and 3 cups of coffee. This must be what a hummingbird feels like. :bounce:


----------



## Orchid (May 23, 2011)

lemon tea with honey
toast with butter and apricot preserves


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 23, 2011)

I think some fried eggs and toast!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2011)

German-style pancakes with maple sausage links


----------



## Mishty (Jun 10, 2011)

Found a box of IHOP caramel apple stuffed French toast in the freezer. Cool whip. check. extra caramel sauce.check. cinnamon.check. Bacon. Pre-cooked will do. 

It's only 1 AM, crap I have six hours till breakfast :doh:


----------



## Jodi_DJ (Jun 11, 2011)

Can't decide whether to have current traditional weetabix in the morning or to make a bit more effort and have a full cooked breakfast. Well, it is Sunday I suppose, good excuse right?


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 17, 2011)

Woke up early due to insomnia so am making a big breakfast this morning.

Hashbrowns with cheese and bacon.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 17, 2011)

Got up very late because I didn't sleep well so I'm having Polish bacon (boccek) and tomato on Polish rye with a hot mug of cinnamon hazelnut coffee.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 18, 2011)

coriander said:


> Found out this morning that cinnamon tastes AWESOME on plain cereal! Makes me want to eat cereal way more often. I'm having it tomorrow, for sure. :eat1:



Been eating my cereal like that for years! :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 18, 2011)

this morning I fried some eggs..added a slice of ham and a slice of cheese on top...and let the cheese melt..was good!


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 7, 2011)

Fried eggs and coffee!!! Ohhhh how I love coffee good strong coffee!!


----------



## Jes (Aug 15, 2011)

Cup of Greek yogurt (plain--tart!) with about half a cup of champagne grapes mixed in. They're my new favorite thing--so cute! I love cute food.

It's a very satisfying and delicious breakfast b/c greek yogurt has so much protein. I know it's pricey, but there are coupons and sales and it's double the amount of yogurt for not all that much more than a 99c Dannon. I'm sold!

And homemade iced coffee.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 15, 2011)

Jes said:


> It's a very satisfying and delicious breakfast b/c greek yogurt has so much protein. I know it's pricey, but there are coupons and sales and it's double the amount of yogurt for not all that much more than a 99c Dannon. I'm sold!
> 
> And homemade iced coffee.



Greek yogurt is to Dannon what a Rolls-Royce is to a skateboard. I just discovered that the Fage (Greek for 'Eat!') yogurt company is making individual cups of Greek yogurt with a side serving (in a wee attached cup) of honey or jam (including cherry and a mango/guayabana combo). Wonderful stuff! Not to mention cute, in its own way. :eat2:

I'm also delighted to find somebody else besides me who likes homemade iced coffee. :happy:


----------



## one2one (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Greek yogurt is to Dannon what a Rolls-Royce is to a skateboard.



That is so true. I can't imagine ever eating Yoplait or Dannon again. Although I do add honey and vanilla or almond extract, along with whatever I'm mixing in.


----------



## Brenda (Aug 16, 2011)

Chobani dumped over some Kashi Go Lean Crunch cereal. Surprisingly tasty.


----------



## Jes (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Greek yogurt is to Dannon what a Rolls-Royce is to a skateboard. I just discovered that the Fage (Greek for 'Eat!') yogurt company is making individual cups of Greek yogurt with a side serving (in a wee attached cup) of honey or jam (including cherry and a mango/guayabana combo). Wonderful stuff! Not to mention cute, in its own way. :eat2:
> 
> :


 
Yeah, they're cute. With honey is my favorite b/c it just amps up the creamy smoothness of the yogurt. Honestly some of the best stuff I've ever had.

I'm quite the connoisseur of greek yogurt, and I finally had the Dannon (which is going to be changing names to Oikos soon) and I have to say I was very impressed. It's very, very good in a pool of good things.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 16, 2011)

I love Chobani brand. Their pineapple as well as their blueberry or pomegranate is awesome. I add honey to mine and sometimes granola and/or fresh berries.


----------



## shinyapple (Aug 16, 2011)

I've had a heck of a time trying to find the pineapple flavor! I've tried all the others except blueberry, of which I am not a fan. I do love the lemon though, even as tart as it is. Chobani only took one container to change my brand loyalty. It's THAT good to me!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 18, 2011)

Chobani is my favorite too. And love the pineapple and lemon ones best. Also, like to add some honey to plain or vanilla.


----------



## Ahimsa (Aug 21, 2011)

Toasted italian bread with salted butter and honey and a cup of tea. Heaven :wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Aug 27, 2011)

Mama is making fat back, country ham,biscuits,grits,chocolate gravy, and fried eggs. Maybe if I pout I'll get a batch of red eye. :eat2:


----------



## MrBob (Aug 27, 2011)

I really need to go shopping, my breakfast was a black coffee as that's literally all I had here.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 27, 2011)

MrBob said:


> I really need to go shopping, my breakfast was a black coffee as that's literally all I had here.


Coffee -- the original Energy Drink. 

-Rusty


----------



## Mishty (Aug 29, 2011)

Apple cinnamon stuffed French toast, topped with caramel and pecans, and then cool whip, orange juice and milk.

I think I'm going to make a waffle sandwich to...I need something salty.


----------



## GentleSavage (Sep 10, 2011)

For breakfast this morning I made, well I don't know the name for it, but toast with a hole in the middle where an egg is nestled into... Well I made those, some Canadian bacon, and some homefries flavored with lemon, feta cheese, and some basil pesto for good measure.

My household ate well this morning.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 10, 2011)

I have my kiddos this weekend so today it was pancakes, link sausage, and coffee.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 10, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> For breakfast this morning I made, well I don't know the name for it, but toast with a hole in the middle where an egg is nestled into... Well I made those, some Canadian bacon, and some homefries flavored with lemon, feta cheese, and some basil pesto for good measure.
> 
> My household ate well this morning.



My brother insists it is called an 'Eye of the Egyptian', but then my brother is a special guy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> I don't know the name for it, but toast with a hole in the middle where an egg is nestled into...


Toad in the Hole or Bird's Nest.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 11, 2011)

Mama's family calls them Eggie in a basket, and Daddy's people called them "Egg in the middle" I just call them delicious.

Best part is makin' them a little on the "runny" side, and frying the bread rounds you cut out to dip in the yellow oozy gravy. 


Well, I guess I know what I'm having for breakfast in the morning.


----------



## GentleSavage (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for telling me what they're called... even though there are apparently like 50 different names for them, so I might as well make up my own name, so my kids will think I invented them. Haha.

And making them runny is the best. but sometimes I have the yolk cooked through a bit, just to make it semi solid, and then use it as a spread on the toast, which is a bit weird, but I like it.

like this morning I made waffles and eggs, and did that. Who needs syrup when you have delicious gold... on top of delicious golden waffles...

I don't really even like the color gold... or yellow for that matter. Why is it so delicious then?


----------



## MattB (Sep 13, 2011)

I love breakfast foods, but never for breakfast.  I just can't eat much first thing in the AM, so it's usually just some yogurt/fiber combo and whatever I have on hand that's caffeinated. That gets me by for a couple of hours...


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been eating fresh fruit salad for the past few days for breakfast.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Oct 30, 2011)

No one has posted in this thread for a little while so I thought I'd bump it!

Today I had toast, scrambled egg whites, some bacon, and a little cinnamon apple crisp. Also drank some caramel flavored coffee. Now I'd like to take a nap! Haha


----------



## one2one (Oct 30, 2011)

I had a little leftover crab so I made one of my favorite things for breakfast. Crab in a lobster sauce over scrambled eggs. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 2, 2011)

scrambled eggs with cheese (and Cholula), wheat toast


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 2, 2011)

My dad made me breakfast as a surprise. 
I'm eating scrambled eggs and cheese with cut up hot dogs mixed in (yum) and fried rye bread.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 3, 2011)

Multigrain hot cereal with some dried blueberries tossed on top. 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 3, 2011)

Huevos rancheros


----------



## Orchid (Jan 9, 2012)

small coffee with milk and cane sugar
small glass tomato juice
soft boiled egg
slice of buttered toast


----------



## Mishty (Jan 12, 2012)

My god son pretty much demanded fruit for breakfast, and thankfully his parents keep loads of fresh produce in the house, I made a big bowl of fruit salad with raspberries,strawberries,bananas,Cutie wedges,red grapes and some melon all covered with a little lemon juice, and a big splash of fresh orange juice.
I think i may have a MimiMacMuffin for myself too. I need egg.

_now my homemade pizza crust is on the rise....that little adventure has me nervous. _


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 14, 2012)

Cinnamon Raisin Bagel with cream cheese and some turkey sausage links


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jan 14, 2012)

Pancakes and Sausage!! 

'Cuz my baby <3's me!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2012)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Pancakes and Sausage!!
> 
> 'Cuz my baby <3's me!!



jealous


----------



## Mishty (Jan 20, 2012)

It's two am, and I'm already thinking breakfast,lol
I got a pack of skirt steaks from the freezer, and went a head and chopped onions,peppers and tomatoes, I even shredded my cheese. In the morning(inna few hours) I'm gonna make some killer breakfast burritos. I've got so much verde sauce to use.... :doh:


----------



## Orchid (Jan 20, 2012)

cup of lemon tea with honey
scrambled egg
slice of toast with herbs buttter


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 20, 2012)

I had bacon and Swiss cheese on rye. And I admit I dipped the bread in the bacon fat and don't regret it at all. lol


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 21, 2012)

Biscuits and gravy. It's the ultimate comfort breakfast, IMHO.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 21, 2012)

Blueberry pancakes, bacon,sausage and fresh squeezed orange juice. I want whipped cream and strawberries on my pancakes, but will settle for maple syrup.


----------



## Orchid (Jan 22, 2012)

cup of coffee with milk & sugar
crepes with orange sauce


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 23, 2012)

I must say, the Americans really know how to do breakfast!! Im going to copy some of these ideas. I only had fat crumpets slathered in butter with processed cheese slices melted on top, with tea. 



EvilPrincess said:


> My brother insists it is called an 'Eye of the Egyptian', but then my brother is a special guy.



I used to be a scouts leader and when we took the boys on camp, the senior leader made them and said they were called "One Eyed Egyptians". I can only assume it's because of the "evil eye" effect, but Im delighted that the name is similar there too!



CastingPearls said:


> Toad in the Hole or Bird's Nest.



Toad in the hole here is a link sausage in savoury batter, but maybe it started as one foodstuff cooked in the middle of another.


----------



## Windigo (Jan 23, 2012)

I had tea
Yoghurt with orange curd
French bread with herb cream cheese
And fresh raspberries :wubu:


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 25, 2012)

We picked up Subway breakfast sandwiches this morning. Mine had egg, ham, cheese, spinach, tomato, bell peppers, onion, green olives, and jalapenos on it. When I got home I put a few good shakes of Penzey's "sandwich sprinkle" seasoning on it (herby garlic salt and pepper flavors). Also, I had a little bottle of vanilla kefir and a cup of coffee to go with it. 

Tracy


----------



## Orchid (Jan 26, 2012)

1/2 cup of lemon tea with clover honey
1/2 slice of rye bread butter 1/2 slice of cheese piece of sweet pickle
1/4 cup tomato juice


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 29, 2012)

making bacon, egg and cheese bagel sandwiches..YUM!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 29, 2012)

Just made this. ZOMG!!!!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 30, 2012)

" Just made this. ZOMG!!!! "

I just printed that recipe out to try this weekend. I've been looking for new ways to use kale in recipes. I'm also guessing that you could substitute other greens for the kale too. 

Today, I was in the mood for soup for breakfast, so I had a can of chicken and vegetables with pasta. 

Tracy


----------



## Windigo (Jan 30, 2012)

-Stuffed dates with cream cheese
-Pita bread with brie and green olives
-Thick Yoghurt with orange curd
-And a pot of tea 

:eat2:


----------



## Mishty (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not sure what you would call it, but I just had a Mexican breakfast platter I invented out of severe hunger. Leftover Spanish rice smothered in goat cheese, an omelette with onions,steak and tons of fresh verde sauce,deep fried flour tortillas,and a weird three layer dip type affair with refried beans,sour cream and nacho cheese.

I even made lime kool-aid, and the kids ate more than I thought, there wasn't a single bite left.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 31, 2012)

Left over homemade Italian sausage pizza. :eat2:


----------



## Mishty (Jan 31, 2012)

Auntie is making me her famous almond and cranberry oatmeal while I help her bake buttermilk biscuits,country ham,fried eggs,red eye gravy and leftover mashed potato boxty.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 12, 2012)

I made chorizo and eggs and had some buttered and toasted blueberry Ish bread on the side. It was delicious!


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 13, 2012)

Scrambled egg whites with pepper jack cheese shredded on top, and some Great Grains cereal (the raisin, date, and pecan variety) with milk. A cup of coffee with milk as well. 

Tracy


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 17, 2012)

Beer & Sausage.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 17, 2012)

These weird sausage,and cream cheese ...biscuit balls. 
It's a can of Grans biscuits, and a cooked sausage and cheese mixture is put between layers. It's hard to explain,but seriously good, and the recipe makes two dozen medium size balls. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 18, 2012)

Mishty said:


> These weird sausage,and cream cheese ...biscuit balls.
> It's a can of Grans biscuits, and a cooked sausage and cheese mixture is put between layers. It's hard to explain,but seriously good, and the recipe makes two dozen medium size balls. :eat2:


Oh I've had them!! They're delicious and so addictive.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 15, 2012)

We had some leftover chicken fajita strips, so I cut them up into smaller pieces, heated them up in a skillet with some chipotle tabasco sauce, and added Southwestern flavored EggBeaters and scrambled it all up together. I had my share with a couple heaping spoonfuls of salsa on top.

Tracy


----------



## EMH1701 (May 5, 2012)

Homemade breakfast burrito. Scrambled eggs, beans, cheese, & hot sauce.


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 6, 2012)

Scrambled eggs, challah bread toast, dried apples, OJ.


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 6, 2012)

Miss Vickie said:


> Just made this. ZOMG!!!!



Going to have to try that recipe. I make a simple Spinach and Cheddar Strata fairly often for supper, then have it as breakfast the next day. I usually add in mushrooms as well.


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 6, 2012)

Having a late Sunday breakfast: Pork chop biscuit, home fries, white gravy, Dr. Pepper. Thank goodness for Biscuitville around the corner!


----------



## Mishty (May 6, 2012)

I had link sausages,bacon fried eggs and fried potato bread.
I made gravy but I just couldn't eat it without a biscuit...


----------



## Orchid (May 16, 2012)

earl grey tea
softboiled egg
slice of melon
toast butter marmalade


----------



## Tracyarts (May 17, 2012)

I had a couple scrambled eggs with Tabasco sauce, a small avocado diced up with a big scoop of homemade pico de gallo, and some fresh strawberries this morning. With a big glass of tangerine flavored iced white tea. 

Tracy


----------



## AuntHen (May 24, 2012)

what I HAD...

Someone where I work brought in packs of fresh blueberries and I made such yummy pancakes with them... here is my recipe

1 c. unbleached flour
2 TBsp canola oil
1/2 tsp salt
3 tsp baking pwdr
2 TBsp honey
1 egg
1/2 c Plain Kefir Yogurt (add a couple tsp water if batter is too thick)
1 pack fresh blueberries

mix all ingredients except blueberries until smooth, fold in blueberries

The berries practically melt into the pancakes and once you add a little butter and/or syrup to them, the juice makes it's own SPECIAL syrup. They are amazing!!:happy:

*I used Kefir to add more protein and nutrition (you could also use buttermilk but add a tiny bit of baking soda if you do)... the yogurt made them great though and I will be making them this way from now on!


----------



## Tracyarts (May 26, 2012)

Southwestern omlette with cheese, jalapeno, onion, tomatoes, mushrooms, and bell peppers. And cinnamon sugar churros for a sweet treat. And lots of iced tea with lemon. 

Tracy


----------



## one2one (May 26, 2012)

I'm not that good at breakfast or planning ahead for it, but tomorrow will be different. I have a little grilled salmon and some raspberries that will go beautifully with a bagel and cream cheese from Panera. :wubu:


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 1, 2012)

Had nachoes with jalapenoes..didnt feel like bread,eggs,or cereal


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 3, 2012)

Went to Burger King this morning and got a croissantwich. Unfortunately, it was cold by the time I got home, and I live less than 5 miles from the place. Don't think I'll be going to that one again.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 3, 2012)

EMH1701 said:


> Went to Burger King this morning and got a croissantwich. Unfortunately, it was cold by the time I got home, and I live less than 5 miles from the place. Don't think I'll be going to that one again.



uggghhh cold fast food is such a bummer!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 17, 2012)

It's afternoon, but I got up late. 

Breakfast quesadilla: two fried eggs, sauteed mushrooms and onions, swiss cheese, between a couple of large tortillas. Large mug of coffee. 

Hearty meal before I go grocery shopping!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 17, 2012)

EMH1701 said:


> Went to Burger King this morning and got a croissantwich. Unfortunately, it was cold by the time I got home, and I live less than 5 miles from the place. Don't think I'll be going to that one again.



I'm old -- I remember when they made those sandwiches on real croissants instead of a croissant like bun and they were awesome.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 22, 2012)

I am eating a little late today 

Home made pancakes with home made, fresh blueberry syrup and cuban espresso :eat2:


----------



## Mishty (Jun 22, 2012)

Scrambled eggs with salsa,queso frito and butter fried tortillas. All out of OJ(someone might die) but I had some amazing stolen grape juice.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 24, 2012)

Biscuit, sausage, home fries, all covered in sausage gravy, and a big cup of coffee.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 4, 2012)

I made a scrambled egg and cheese breakfast burrito... also had a couple cups of cuban espresso :eat2:


(and a leftover piece of birthday cake haha)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yesterday steak, tomato and cheese omelets with roasted red peppers.


----------



## one2one (Jul 8, 2012)

Did I mention I'm trying grits for the first time? I recently made them with a scrambled egg, a little roasted red pepper spread and chives. It was pretty good.  

Then I tried adding white cheddar and chives to the grits; finishing them with a scrambled egg, steak and mushrooms sautéed in garlic and sherry, and it was better. 

The pics aren't great, but you get the idea. 

View attachment Picture 145.jpg


View attachment Picture 146.jpg


----------



## Jah (Jul 8, 2012)

I have cereal nearly every day and that's what it is going to be in the morning.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 10, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> what I HAD...
> 
> Someone where I work brought in packs of fresh blueberries and I made such yummy pancakes with them... here is my recipe
> 
> ...



these again! :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 11, 2012)

Two smoked sausage links in buns and coffee.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 11, 2012)

one2one said:


> Did I mention I'm trying grits for the first time? I recently made them with a scrambled egg, a little roasted red pepper spread and chives. It was pretty good.
> 
> Then I tried adding white cheddar and chives to the grits; finishing them with a scrambled egg, steak and mushrooms sautéed in garlic and sherry, and it was better.
> 
> The pics aren't great, but you get the idea.



I discovered grits 6 years a go despite growing up in TN and living in TX.:doh:I regret not trying them when I was younger because I absolutely love 'em. When I want them simple, it's butter and hot sauce. I have also been know to add in cheese, bacon, ham, and smoked sausage.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 12, 2012)

I had a 2 egg omelette with a cheddar cheese medley and homemade blended pico de gallo on top :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 12, 2012)

Not really a breakfast food but i'm sauteeing up some tofu and yakisoba noodles.. sort of a chowmein without the veggies.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 13, 2012)

one2one said:


> Did I mention I'm trying grits for the first time? I recently made them with a scrambled egg, a little roasted red pepper spread and chives. It was pretty good.
> 
> Then I tried adding white cheddar and chives to the grits; finishing them with a scrambled egg, steak and mushrooms sautéed in garlic and sherry, and it was better.
> 
> The pics aren't great, but you get the idea.



I am the queen of grits  Always cook them longer than the directions. Also add fat. They should be creamy. I don't do instant grits, but quick grits are good. Cook them per directions, then add a little milk or half & half and cook a little longer. If you run across yellow grits, grab them and do a happy dance.


----------



## one2one (Jul 14, 2012)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I discovered grits 6 years a go despite growing up in TN and living in TX.:doh:I regret not trying them when I was younger because I absolutely love 'em. When I want them simple, it's butter and hot sauce. I have also been know to add in cheese, bacon, ham, and smoked sausage.



Oh, that sounds so good. Especially the smoked sausage, and I'll bet a little chorizo and goat cheese would be good. 



ConnieLynn said:


> I am the queen of grits  Always cook them longer than the directions. Also add fat. They should be creamy. I don't do instant grits, but quick grits are good. Cook them per directions, then add a little milk or half & half and cook a little longer. If you run across yellow grits, grab them and do a happy dance.



Thank you for the tips! I'll have to look for yellow grits. I have stone ground, white grits that get cooked for 15-20 mins. in water and a little butter. Then add milk, and cook another 10 minutes. I can see how the fat is really crucial, and it helps keep them from sticking to my Calphalon saucepan.

I really want to try them with shrimp sometime.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 16, 2012)

Leftover lasagna and salad from last night's supper. It was so good that I wanted a "repeat". LOL!

Tracy


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 18, 2012)

egg and cheese sliders and some cuban espresso:eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2012)

McChicken Biscuit, sliced apples and large diet dr pepper


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 28, 2012)

Pecan Waffles that my honey made me. They were yummie.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 14, 2012)

cup of lemon tea with honey
softboiled egg
toast with butter & raspberry jam


----------



## theladypoet (Aug 15, 2012)

Bacon risotto, coconut cheese(which is a-maaaaz-ing!) strong tea with cream, and plums with whole milk yogurt and honey.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 16, 2012)

cup of lemon tea with clover honey
toast butter & apricot preserves
2 fresh plums , cooled in ice water


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 16, 2012)

Crispix with Blueberries


----------



## Orchid (Aug 20, 2012)

small coffee cream & sugar
1 egg omelet
slice of toast & butter
small cup fresh fruit salad


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 20, 2012)

Maple Nut Oatmeal w/ scoop of strawberry protein powder and cup of mint tea.

Strange huh?


----------



## EMH1701 (Aug 22, 2012)

Toast and eggs. I found a corn-free gluten-free variety of bread in the grocery store. Doesn't taste like much, but it does make decent toast.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 26, 2012)

cup of lemon tea clover honey
toast butter orange ginger preserves
soft boiled egg
fruit juice


----------



## one2one (Aug 26, 2012)

Orchid said:


> cup of lemon tea clover honey
> toast butter orange ginger preserves
> soft boiled egg
> fruit juice



I often think, when I read your posts, that you have such a lovely, delicate way of combining flavors.

I had seven grain toast with peanut butter and a raspberry/blackberry/blueberry smoothie, made with Greek yogurt.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 27, 2012)

one2one said:


> I often think, when I read your posts, that you have such a lovely, delicate way of combining flavors.
> 
> I had seven grain toast with peanut butter and a raspberry/blackberry/blueberry smoothie, made with Greek yogurt.



good morning ,thanks for the compliment ,
the way I eat has a reason because of my heart failure I have to watch my nutrition very well , so I try to have small bits of all sorts of food on my plate


----------



## Orchid (Aug 27, 2012)

demitasse coffee & cream & sugar
homemade buttermilk biscuit
butter & danish blue cheese
2 plums


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Aug 27, 2012)

Strawberry protein shake.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 28, 2012)

cup of lemon tea & clover honey
toast butter apricot preserves
small glass cherry/pear juice


----------



## Orchid (Aug 30, 2012)

rosehip tea & cane sugar
toast butter cream cheese
ovenbaked apple cinnamon brown sugar


----------



## Alicia33 (Aug 30, 2012)

I had a avocado smoothie, very good indeed:eat2:


----------



## EMH1701 (Nov 3, 2012)

Biscuits and gravy. Best comfort food ever.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 4, 2012)

Last night I made chili, so this morning I get to try it out over a cheese omelette. 

View attachment 105246


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 7, 2012)

Ham, egg and cheese on homemade naan bread :eat2:


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 8, 2012)

Eggs, toast, sausage, potatoes and coffee. Woke up to a nice breakfast made for me.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 10, 2012)

Fried egg sammies, carrot slaw, and a huge cup of coffee.

View attachment 105335


----------



## EMH1701 (Nov 17, 2012)

Biscuits and gravy. Needed some comfort food this weekend.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 17, 2012)

Just had two peanut butter crunch bars(Little Debbie) and whole milk.

I'm gonna make a ham and cheese pot pie though,with potatoes,gonna make some bomb ass hot chocolate.


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 17, 2012)

Pepperidge Farm Corn bagel (they're new - and sooo good!) slathered with butter then an onion bagel with 2 slices on muenster cheese melted in it. Washed down with diet Mountain Dew!


----------



## EMH1701 (Nov 21, 2012)

McDonald's sausage and egg biscuit. I figure if I'm going to have to spend my PTO day doing homework before Thanksgiving, I'm going to have a decent breakfast.


----------



## Jah (Dec 1, 2012)

A bowl of cereal topped with banana and a glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2012)

SuperMishe said:


> Pepperidge Farm Corn bagel (they're new - and sooo good!) slathered with butter then an onion bagel with 2 slices on muenster cheese melted in it. Washed down with diet Mountain Dew!



That corn bagel does sound good....


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 15, 2012)

Porridge with a large handful of raisins.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 15, 2012)

BK's gingerbread cookie shake and cinnamon buns.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 16, 2012)

I had a small chunk of cheese for breakfast. It's just enough to break the fast without getting sick.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2012)

crunchy nut cornflakes yumm


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 17, 2012)

I had a serious pizza craving, so I whipped this up:

two eggs, beaten, placed into a nice, hot, well-sprayed, small frying pan
allowed to sit on the heat for a few minutes, until the underside got nice and crispy brown (but not black) and the top sets
pulled off of heat and topped with a tablespoon of pasta sauce, 1/4 cup mozzarella cheese, and two pinches of Italian bread-dipping herbs
placed under broiler for two minutes, until the cheese had gotten bubbly
put onto plate and cut up into four wedges
nommed.

Not bad, not bad.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 19, 2012)

The cousins are testing this week,so got 'em up super early. Feel kinda bad,but their Ma and me made pork chops,sausage,fried eggs,grits and biscuits. Hot chocolate made with milk and fresh 'mallows. 

Sending them off with a hidden chocolate oatmeal cookie in the bags too. :happy:


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 19, 2012)

Candy canes and ginger ale. Can't digest anything right now :-/


----------



## Mishty (Dec 27, 2012)

Buttermilk biscuits,fried eggs,thick bacon raised right here on this land,grits,homefries,and water gravy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 27, 2012)

I just ate three pieces of cheese, satisfying breakfast it is not


----------



## penguin (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm thinking that I'll have me some bacon.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2012)

Grillades over cheesy grits

Actually, I made this for Christmas Eve brunch, and I'm wishing I made enough to last to this morning.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 6, 2013)

Eggs, hash browns, and sausage.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Grillades over cheesy grits
> 
> Actually, I made this for Christmas Eve brunch, and I'm wishing I made enough to last to this morning.


.

What are grillades?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2013)

penguin said:


> I'm thinking that I'll have me some bacon.




Mmmmmmm BLT


----------



## Mishty (Jan 14, 2013)

Grilled ham and cheddar,Cherry Dr.Pepper and something sweet if I can find where she hid it....


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jan 14, 2013)

McDonald's Sausage McMuffin, hash browns & small OJ. Followed by a cup of PJ Tips in the office. Breakfast was a reward for keeping and going to my dr.'s appointment this morning!!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 17, 2013)

I made toasted ham, egg and cheese sandwiches and some creamy tomato soup. So good, mmmm :eat2:


----------



## Oona (Jan 17, 2013)

I woke up late and left late... So I wasn't able to stop for breakfast, but there's a bakery close by and I think a bagel is calling my name....


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 17, 2013)

Little tiny mini waffle, smaller than a poptart and scrambled eggs.

Cofffeeee of course.


----------



## Oona (Jan 28, 2013)

Bagel w/ cream cheese and cofffeeeeeeeee


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 2, 2013)

A pair of poached eggs on an English muffin with lots of butter, a couple of pieces of bacon, and a mug of espresso.







(I don't fuck with singles or doubles, I go with mugs.)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 2, 2013)

That is almost exactly what I had s&w - I fried my eggs though.


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 3, 2013)

Have you ever tried froached eggs? 

You start with a small skillet with a little fat added to it. Get it hot and add your eggs. As soon as the eggs just begin to set but before they start to brown, pour a bunch of water over them. Cover them with a lid and let them steam for a minute or two.

The result is kinda of a hybrid between poached and fried eggs but much quicker and easier than poaching them. I don't like frying eggs because I think that browned egg whites taste like ass.

Try this: You'll like it. Or you can have double your money back!

 - Jim


----------



## Mishty (Feb 6, 2013)

Hot Pockets. One ham & cheddar,and a pepperoni pizza over stuffed. 

I really want some biscuits with butter and sorghum though.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 8, 2013)

Grande blonde roast with a double shot and two cheese danish ... I sooo need to get motivated today.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 8, 2013)

Two slices of buttermilk bread with sliced sharp cheddar toasted. IT's my boys' favorite meal.. i thought i'd give it a go cuz i need to take food with my meds.


----------



## one2one (Feb 11, 2013)

This is chilling, and in the morning it will be resting on a cushion of herb (dill, parsley and scallion) cream cheese on a toasted English muffin. There will be grapefruit and maybe sweet red pepper to go with it. 

View attachment Food 001.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 15, 2013)

Homemade sweet potato pancakes with butter & maple syrup, served with thick cut ham and the obligatory coffee. :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, it's afternoon, but I skipped breakfast earlier. 

Fried egg and fried thick cut all beef bologna on fresh Italian bread, plus roasted potatoes from last night (given a quick fry).


View attachment 107072


----------



## Mishty (Feb 23, 2013)

I had two egg McMuffins,two steak and egg burritos,two hashbrowns,and a large OJ. Stoned for breakfast was a bad idea,yo.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 28, 2013)

Mishty said:


> I had two egg McMuffins,two steak and egg burritos,two hashbrowns,and a large OJ. Stoned for breakfast was a bad idea,yo.



No. Wake and bacon is THE BEST!!!


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 3, 2013)

View attachment 107221


Bacon, scrambled egg in bacon grease, and amurikan cheese (ugh) on multigrain English muffins  popped these in the microwave to melt the cheese a bit


----------



## balletguy (Mar 3, 2013)

Made some sausage gravey this morning yummm


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 107221
> 
> 
> Bacon, scrambled egg in bacon grease, and amurikan cheese (ugh) on multigrain English muffins  popped these in the microwave to melt the cheese a bit



I'd like to douse these with Cholula first..


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 4, 2013)

Toasted walnut bread with sunflower spread and marmite. Noms.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 25, 2013)

Reese's peanut butter cup cereal


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 25, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Toasted walnut bread with sunflower spread and marmite. Noms.



That sounds good. Standard breakfast here, venti Starbucks with 2 shots and 2 raw sugars, and a cheese danish.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2013)

Goodness....it's been a while since I had a cheese danish


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 27, 2013)

I woke up a little early, so actually had time to cook. I'm having three slices of bacon, two fried eggs, and a cup of cafe mocha.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 27, 2013)

Last night I made homemade buttermilk biscuits,breakfast steaks,sausage,bacon,fried eggs,white pepper gravy,and french toast. I made enough to feed 12 people,but only 6 adults ate,so I've got leftovers. 

I'm gonna fry some frozen waffles and makes waffle breakfast sandwiches I think,since I can't really see eating biscuits and gravy again....


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm having a McBreakfast. The breakfast platter with hotcakes and also got the southern style chicken combo and a strawberry pie. Good start to the day


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2013)

chorizo, potato, eggs, and cheese breakfast burritos


----------



## AuntHen (May 31, 2013)

Pumpkin pancakes!

So spicy, earthy and mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gingembre (May 31, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> chorizo, potato, eggs, and cheese breakfast burritos





fat9276 said:


> Pumpkin pancakes!



Do want. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2013)

oooh.. I have no chorizo..


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 2, 2013)

I got up early and was going to make quiche, but the power was out. By the time it came back on, I settled for a fried egg sandwich.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm having bacon and blueberry pancakes...I sure hope it comes soon:eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jun 15, 2013)

Grilled pound cake with peach preserves and a big cup of coffee.

FYI don't buy the 3 to a pack pound cake at Sam's. It's missing something, hence the need to dress it up. 

View attachment 108670


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 1, 2013)

An avocado mashed up with some plain Greek yogurt, and seasoned with Penzey's "Fox Point" herb blend, eaten with triscuit crackers. And a big glass of iced Earl Grey tea to wash it down.

Tracy


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 1, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> Grilled pound cake with peach preserves and a big cup of coffee.
> 
> FYI don't buy the 3 to a pack pound cake at Sam's. It's missing something, hence the need to dress it up.
> 
> View attachment 108670



Grilled pound cake? What is the texture and taste like? I am imagining something akin to French Toast, perhaps.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 1, 2013)

Tofu scramble with loads of onions, mushrooms and spinach. It smells so good!


----------



## one2one (Jul 25, 2013)

Tracyarts said:


> An avocado mashed up with some plain Greek yogurt, and seasoned with Penzey's "Fox Point" herb blend, eaten with triscuit crackers. And a big glass of iced Earl Grey tea to wash it down.
> 
> Tracy



I love Penzey's, and I keep forgetting to get fox point. Thanks for the reminder! I had blueberry breakfast crisp with almonds and oatmeal in the topping, Greek yogurt, and 12 grain toast with pistachio butter.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 17, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Grilled pound cake? What is the texture and taste like? I am imagining something akin to French Toast, perhaps.



Toasted or grilled pound cake is awesome. It doesn't change the texture other than adding a bit of 'crust'. If it's a good pound cake, adding that heat just brings out the flavor more. Really my favorite way is to add a little butter to an iron skillet and quickly toast it on each side.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 17, 2013)

Cross posted. I keeping forgetting about this thread.



View attachment 109646


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 17, 2013)

Bacon & avocado in a lightly toasted bagel. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2013)

Chorizo, egg, cheese and potato breakfast burrito from a local mex cafe. Its big enough that I usually skip lunch afterwards.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 3, 2013)

I made biscuits from scratch and am frying bacon as we speak


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 20, 2013)

Green tea with honey, smoothie (plain yoghurt, orange juice, and frozen strawberries/mango/pineapple/mandarin oranges, flax seed), scramble egg whites with sauteed onion, green pepper, tomato, spinach...and two pieces of bacon and some of a Jonnygold apple. Everything was fried in bacon grease if it could be.  I have a sore throat, so I cook like a bachelor.
View attachment 111396


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 21, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> Everything *was fried in bacon grease if it could be*.  I have a sore throat, so I cook like a bachelor.



My first thought was.. What? Even the apple?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 24, 2013)

German-style oven pancake


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 27, 2013)

Tomato soup and fish sticks. Not the traditional breakfast, but what I was craving. 

Tracy


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 8, 2013)

Cream of wheat. I like it in the winter.


----------



## Witt Rappaport (Dec 8, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> German-style oven pancake



Sounds good! Can you elaborate?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2013)

Witt Rappaport said:


> Sounds good! Can you elaborate?



Search for german pancakes or dutch baby pancake. You use a hot cast iron skillet in a preheated oven (about 425) and pour the batter into it. As it bakes the sides of pancake puff out of the pan, curling towards the center. It only takes 15 minutes, but some recipes have you turn the temperature down and bake it longer. Dust it powdered sugar, top with fruit and/or syrup.







A dutch baby takes 3 eggs. I use a recipe that has 9 eggs and is baked in a 9x11 cake pan.


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 30, 2013)

Italian-style egg bake (or crustless quiche). Spicy Italian turkey sausage, diced up sundried tomato, red onion, garlic, mushrooms, baby spinach and kale leaves, basil, hot red pepper flakes, salt and pepper, eggs, milk, and a good amount of pre-shredded Italian blend cheeses. 

Tracy


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Dec 30, 2013)

a waffle, pb, and banana Sammy...yum! oh and oj!


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 9, 2014)

Wholemeal bagel with peanut butter & a banana. And black coffee.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2014)

This morning I had three hot dogs microwaved on a plate with mustard...then I had a big soft pretzel warmed up on that same plate full of mustard.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This morning I had three hot dogs microwaved on a plate with mustard...then I had a big soft pretzel warmed up on that same plate full of mustard.



This morning I also had a "dinner-size" Nathan's beef frank with brown mustard and large pile of sauerkraut on a pitiful little bun that disintegrated once the kraut juice got to it. I had to knife-and-fork my dog. :happy:


----------



## BigCutieAspen (Mar 16, 2014)

sad to admit, egg Mcmuffins are my go to for breakfast :$ slightly addicted


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> This morning I also had a "dinner-size" Nathan's beef frank with brown mustard and large pile of sauerkraut on a pitiful little bun that disintegrated once the kraut juice got to it. I had to knife-and-fork my dog. :happy:



Hot Dogs: they're what's for breakfast :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 22, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hot Dogs: they're what's for breakfast :bow:



My usual c-store next to the interstate only has taquitos and tornados on the hot dog rollers in the morning. Sometimes, that's okay with a 32oz Coke Zero (with grape).. And maybe that breakfast taco from Taco Bell (available March 2th) would be okay too... but I'm always in the mood for a mustard kraut dog.


----------



## one2one (Apr 13, 2014)

I went out for breakfast with a friend. I had the eggs Benedict with a side of spinach, and she had an omelette and potatoes. We split an order of one of the specials for the day: donut pancakes. That's right, they put glazed donut bits IN the pancakes!


----------



## BigCutieBaylee (Apr 15, 2014)

DQ'S biscuits and gravy...2 orders are without a doubt my favorite. Then you have to go to McDonalds and get a bacon, egg, and cheese bagel and a frappe. Favorite. BFAST. EVER!


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 22, 2014)

I had something at Panera this past Friday that I've copycatted a few times since.

They call it a protein power breakfast bowl or something like that. Scrambled egg white, roasted turkey, red bell pepper, raw baby spinach, and some pesto.

My copycat version is scrambled egg whites, mixed Italian blend shredded cheese melted on top, pesto, a bit of diced tomato, and baby spinach. 

Tracy


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 22, 2014)

I've been on a bacon and cheese toast kick lately. Two pieces of thick-cut bacon and ½ an English muffin with Cabot's extra sharp cheddar on it.

The night before, I load up the coffee maker, the microwave with the bacon, and the toaster oven with the (soon to be) cheese toast.

All three are ready at very near the same time. Life is good. 

I'd take a photo of this awesome combination, but I'm not a morning person and couldn't possibly deal with a camera until later on -- when the goodies have all been eated up. 

-Jim


----------



## luvmybhm (Apr 23, 2014)

leftover breakfast strata..

had a ton of leftover biscuits from easter dinner, so found a recipe online to make 'breakfast strata'. 

line the bottom of a 9x13 pan with broken up biscuits. in a bowl mix 6 eggs, 1 cup milk, salt and pepper to taste.

put whatever toppings you have lying around...mine were leftover turkey burgers from the grill the night before, cheese and mushrooms. then dump the egg mixture over the entire thing, cover with foil and put in the oven on 350. cook it for 30 min then take off the foil and cook until the cheese is golden brown and there is no runny stuff when you tip the pan. 

sooo good. the biscuits get all soft and eggy like a nice french toast middle. i cut the rest up and froze it. having it slowly as breakfasts.


----------



## AuntHen (May 6, 2014)

Homemade buttermilk biscuits (Martha Stewart's recipe) slathered in butter/raspberry jam and oven fried bacon. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 6, 2014)

Carl's Jr has these breakfast biscuits with egg, cheese, and patty sausage... if I can remember it in the morning...


----------



## AuntHen (May 9, 2014)

I made some (yeast risen) naan bread and am cooking up some bacon and eggs to have a homemade bacon, egg and cheese breakfast "sandwich" :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (May 9, 2014)

Grilled cheese with provolone and pesto on garlic sourdough bread. So good!! If i had sliced tomatoes, it'd be so much better!


----------



## luvmybhm (May 10, 2014)

my hub's aunt gave us a loaf of homemade banana bread. looking forward to that for breakfast!


----------



## one2one (May 25, 2014)

A rosemary olive oil bagel with cream cheese, lox, tomato and red onion. And some raspberries. Yum.


----------



## FatAndProud (May 28, 2014)

My guilty pleasure: 2 breakfast burritos, hash brown and steak/egg/cheese bagel from McDonald's. Washing it down with a coke lol McDonald's was calling my name.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2014)

one2one said:


> A rosemary olive oil bagel with cream cheese, lox, tomato and red onion. And some raspberries. Yum.



This sounds wonderful!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2014)

Thursdays are chile verde smothered breakfast burritos at the company canteen. :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 31, 2014)

Apple sauce and cinnamon bread


----------



## FatAndProud (May 31, 2014)

Leftover, nasty dominoes pizza :|


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 6, 2014)

View attachment 114895


yes, yes i do. they were delish.

here's the link for the catchy little song that goes with this happy little guy.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDU0CTDMk2g&feature=kp[/ame]

my daughter used to sing this non-stop....still hear it in my head when i eat waffles...


----------



## one2one (Jun 8, 2014)

I had a half a piece of pita bread, toasted, and a scrambled egg with a little goat's milk cream cheese. I added a side of spinach, briefly sauteed in a little butter and garlic, and some leftover asparagus.


----------



## one2one (Jun 16, 2014)

A Kashi chocolate/almond/sea salt/chia granola bar and a blueberry/mint smoothie.


----------



## one2one (Jun 22, 2014)

I hadn't planned on getting breakfast at the farmers market this morning, but there was a booth in which they were making omelets. So, I had one with bacon, cheese, zucchini, peppers and onions. A couple booths down I got a sample of cinnamon chip bread and had a pretty good al fresco breakfast. :eat2:


----------



## luvmybhm (Jul 1, 2014)

i had a couple of mini biscuits and some fruit. made my hub some turkey sausage patties on the mini biscuits.


----------



## one2one (Jul 12, 2014)

I had chorizo with a scrambled egg and salsa in a corn tortilla and a side of spinach sauteed with garlic.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 12, 2014)

I thought I knew what to make for dinner until one2one mentioned chorizo. 

Now I'm indecisive :doh:


----------



## gdp8787 (Jul 12, 2014)

I think I will have some of this for breakfast (Cheese Danish)!


----------



## one2one (Jul 13, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I thought I knew what to make for dinner until one2one mentioned chorizo.
> 
> Now I'm indecisive :doh:



Happens to me all the time when I see your posts.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 16, 2014)

I had a sandwich from Subway this morning. I don't know if Subways are open for breakfast everywhere, but the one around the corner from my house opens at 7 or 8 in the morning. I had a flatbread with egg white, ham, cheese, tomato, onion, bell pepper, black pepper, and baby spinach.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2014)

Tracyarts said:


> I had a sandwich from Subway this morning. I don't know if Subways are open for breakfast everywhere, but the one around the corner from my house opens at 7 or 8 in the morning. I had a flatbread with egg white, ham, cheese, tomato, onion, bell pepper, black pepper, and baby spinach.




How was it?


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 18, 2014)

Homemade potato, egg and cheese burritos :eat2:


With lots of TABASCO... oh how I love it on my eggs!!!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 18, 2014)

Scrambled eggs with crushed bacon mixed in, spiced up with garlic and herbs, and served on a flatbread bun with cheddar cheese. Teh yummeh. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2014)

Leftover lasagna and a HUGE glass of water. I woke up thirsty this morning. (Probably due to a fan blowing on me all night)


----------



## Saisha (Jul 20, 2014)

Apricot jam on bread. Nothing exciting.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jul 29, 2014)

our local store was having a closeout on chi chi's frozen breakfast burritos..sausage egg and cheese. i got them for hub. will see if he likes them. if so, will go back and score the rest of the ones left.


----------



## EMH1701 (Aug 3, 2014)

A homemade breakfast burrito with scrambled eggs, kale, tomatoes, cheese, and hot peppers.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 9, 2014)

I was lazy and heated up a microwave breakfast scramble bowl. Eggs, sausage, cheese, peppers, and onions. It was pretty good for what it was.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Aug 13, 2014)

I had Life cereal and a banana. Orange juice too.


----------



## Deacone (Aug 17, 2014)

Jumbo oats with a spoonful of almond butter in it. Woo.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Aug 17, 2014)

Cocoa pebbles...yay!


----------



## maggosh (Aug 17, 2014)

I had a couple blueberry bagels, toasted and buttered.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 19, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I had Life cereal and a banana. Orange juice too.





I luvs me some Life cereal- especially the cinnamon kind


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Aug 19, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I luvs me some Life cereal- especially the cinnamon kind



I had Life cereal today! Just the regular one, but still! I am a cereal addict! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 21, 2014)

My company has an on-site cafe, and daily I've been ordering 2 eggs, easy; scoop of hashbrowns with cream gravy, and two sausages. I chop everything up into a hash and devour with 2 slices wheat toast, buttered. 

Coke Zero chaser.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm gonna make blueberry pancakes tomorrow. I found a pancake mix that you only add water to and has no eggs. Yumm!


----------



## jcas50 (Aug 24, 2014)

I fried up some scrapple, all crispy; made a Seriously Sharp cheese omelet; two slices of toast with butter and four fruits jam. Iced tea.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2014)

I had a 'mater sandwich and a cup of tea for brekky today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 24, 2014)

breakfast burritos with pork chorizo, shredded crispy-fried potatoes, eggs, sharp cheddar, sour cream, fresh made pico de gallo and Cholula


----------



## luvmybhm (Aug 24, 2014)

prob fig newtons and some juice.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm looking for a big breakfast, but nobody is open this early.  Except for MickeyDs.. I might overdose on McGriddles..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 24, 2014)

Made the bf and myself bacon and tomato sandwiches (not big on lettuce on them)
Just heard the toaster oven ding with our blueberry muffins!!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 1, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Made the bf and myself bacon and tomato sandwiches (not big on lettuce on them)
> Just heard the toaster oven ding with our blueberry muffins!!



Bacon and tomato sammies! YUM!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 1, 2014)

There is very little grits to be found here. I've started bringing a packet of instant grits to work to have with my usual (eggs over easy, link sausage, toast).


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 3, 2014)

well I know Pa is awake and he made himself some breakfast and it smells like CORNED BEEF HASH!!!!!!! MMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2014)

McChicken biscuit, half a yogurt parfait and a large un-sweet iced tea


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 14, 2014)

Banana and OJ


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 17, 2014)

I LOVE eating breakfast out cause diner breakfast is the best, but when Im at home, Id much rather heat up last night's leftovers. Ive always been that way. Meatloaf, steak and potatoes, spaghetti...

This morning is a slice of venison meatloaf my coworker gave me and a few pieces of veggie tempura from work. MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 17, 2014)

This morning I actually ate a pretty big breakfast...for me anyway...

Sausage and biscuits in gravy and sunny side up eggs...and OJ of course.


----------



## luvmybhm (Oct 20, 2014)

this morning i had cold pizza and diet coke. breakfast of champions


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 21, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> this morning i had cold pizza and diet coke. breakfast of champions



Cold pizza for breakfast is always a good thing!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2014)

I had unsweet tea and chicken biscuit.

I took one bite. took out the chicken patty and put some grape jelly on the biscuit instead.

So that means I had a jelly biscuit and cold tea for breakfast.

Then more than an hour later, I ate a caramel apple. I don't know why I have health issues.


----------



## one2one (Oct 26, 2014)

Brunch out while doing errands: asparagus (sp?) Frittata with provolone and a tomato relish; oven roasted potatoes on the side.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm going to try this recipe this weekend, a salmon and spinach frittata. It seems simple but different. 

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/salmon-spinach-frittata


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 6, 2014)

I have been craving a breakfast from childhood. At the time it was a begrudging breakfast. Grape nuts, pineapple and yogurt mixed together. I think it's probably a diet breakfast but i was craving it, so right now, its sitting in a bowl next to me letting the grape nuts soak up the yogurt and pineapple juice.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Nov 7, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> I have been craving a breakfast from childhood. At the time it was a begrudging breakfast. Grape nuts, pineapple and yogurt mixed together. I think it's probably a diet breakfast but i was craving it, so right now, its sitting in a bowl next to me letting the grape nuts soak up the yogurt and pineapple juice.



OMG I used to eat that as a kid too! Now I want Grape Nuts and yogurt too!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 7, 2014)

It was really good.. i'm thinking it'd be a good snack about now


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm not sure. I put some coconut oil in a frying pan with two pounds of obrien potatoes. The smell of frying taters always gets my gears rolling.


----------



## agnieszka (Nov 9, 2014)

porridge with home made apple butter/apple sauce. YUM


----------



## one2one (Nov 10, 2014)

agnieszka said:


> porridge with home made apple butter/apple sauce. YUM



This sounds good! 

I'm making an egg casserole with shallots, mushrooms, spinach, bacon, white cheddar, a little sherry and nutmeg, and a hashbrown crust.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 12, 2014)

Protein bar and an orange.....24oz of water. I'm wanting so much more


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2014)

I had two toated mini bagels, split one piece of swiss cheese among them and four pieces of very thin ham lunchmeat on top.
Also had a glass of unsweet iced tea


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2014)

2 Fried Eggs, 2 pieces of toast, and a 3.5 oz orange juice.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 17, 2014)

sausage balls


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 17, 2014)

MisticalMisty said:


> sausage balls



What are those/how are they made?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 17, 2014)

I tried a monster vanilla for breakfast the morning. I thought it was tasty, but my tummy didn't like it. Urgh.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 17, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What are those/how are they made?



You know the ones that are just sausage, cheese and bisquick? lol They have been around forever. I make up a batch of them on Sunday and Rob and I heat a few up each morning for breakfast.


----------



## one2one (Jan 24, 2016)

I needed to use up bits of things and made a caramelized onion, sauteed mushroom omelette, with Montamore and dill. I also wilted spinach with nutmeg and had a bit of grapefruit and some country French bread.


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 3, 2016)

one2one said:


> I needed to use up bits of things and made a caramelized onion, sauteed mushroom omelette, with Montamore and dill. I also wilted spinach with nutmeg and had a bit of grapefruit and some country French bread.



this sounds delicious!


----------



## Tad (Feb 3, 2016)

one2one said:


> I needed to use up bits of things and made a caramelized onion, sauteed mushroom omelette, with Montamore and dill. I also wilted spinach with nutmeg and had a bit of grapefruit and some country French bread.



What a delicious thread resurrection! :eat2:


----------



## one2one (Feb 6, 2016)

luvmybhm said:


> this sounds delicious!





Tad said:


> What a delicious thread resurrection! :eat2:



Thank you both! I always forget how awesome eggs are for pulling random leftovers together for a meal, but they came through for me again today when I was trying to figure out what to do with a cup and a half of spinach and five florets of broccoli.


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 26, 2016)

the last of the leftover cold london broil on wheat bread with mayo, lettuce and chopped onion. 

breakfast of champions!


----------



## Orchid (Mar 12, 2016)

Ginger peach tea with wild flowers honey.
Soft boiled small egg.
Toast & butter & apricot preserves.
Cherry/pear juice small glass.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter everyone. 
Coffee.
Easterbread w/ butter.
Soft-boiled egg.
Chocolate eggs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2016)

Orchid said:


> Happy Easter everyone.
> Coffee.
> Easterbread w/ butter.
> Soft-boiled egg.
> Chocolate eggs.




Please do tell what Easterbread is please?


----------



## Orchid (Mar 28, 2016)

Easterbread looks a bit like the german Stollen but it is more of a raisin bread with dried fruits and nuts and a ground almond paste center. It is a loaf size and sold at the grocery shops only in the weeks before Easter.There are more luxury versions with amarene cherries and pistachios and more simple version. Some have mock/imitation almond paste and only raisins fewer nuts, margarine instead of butter. Small single size serving versions are also sold.


----------



## vaavoom83 (Mar 28, 2016)

I had all of this...and was still hungry! 

View attachment IMG_0560.jpg


----------



## Orchid (May 20, 2016)

Coffee 
Toast, butter & cherry jam.
Small soft-boiled egg.
Small glass mango juice.


----------



## Orchid (May 22, 2016)

Coffee 
Buttermilk biscuit, honey & butter.
Fruit cup salad.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 23, 2016)

I had a cup of low fat yogurt with one cup of multi grain cheerios mixed in it.
Unsweetened iced tea with Splenda.

Had a banana later in the morning.


----------



## Fleur (Nov 26, 2016)

Chocolate croissants and tea. 
I love doing breakfast!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2016)

BigCutieFleur said:


> Chocolate croissants and tea.
> I love doing breakfast!



A. I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE chocolate croissants. :eat1: :eat2:
Used to be a bakery near my job that sold them AND almond croissants (a fave of my co-worker). Ever try one of those? They are delicious, too

B. So glad you bumped this thread. I was thinking about doing that myself because I've missed it (the dinner thread, too). 

C. I had frosted mini wheat cereal and a coke zero for breakfast


----------



## Fleur (Nov 26, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A. I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE chocolate croissants. :eat1: :eat2:
> Used to be a bakery near my job that sold them AND almond croissants (a fave of my co-worker). Ever try one of those? They are delicious, too
> 
> B. So glad you bumped this thread. I was thinking about doing that myself because I've missed it (the dinner thread, too).
> ...




Almond croissants are quite A-M-A-Z-I-N-G, I had a trip in Sicily and I tried gelato + almond croissants are together! :smitten: 
And cassate siciliane + granite = ... The perfect fattening vacation, the best thing of vacation in my opinion :eat2::eat2:


----------



## Tad (Nov 29, 2016)

For several years I worked about a block from a great pastry shop that had just fantastic chocolatine and almond croissant (besides fantastic cakes). That I actually managed to lose (a little bit of) weight while working there still amazes me, but I guess that was just because I was pinching my budget really hard at the same time. Man I miss that place!

Lacking such things, I had a bowl of cereal (mix of mini-shredded wheat with bran, Shreddies, and a few frosted Mini-Wheats, with a palmful of frozen blueberries on top), orange juice, and coffee. Pretty much the same as most days, barring some variety in what cereals I mix together.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2016)

I mix my cereals sometimes, too, Tad. Something my Fiance never seems to quite understand


----------



## Tad (Nov 30, 2016)

I inherited that idea from my son . He started doing that at a pretty young age, so when we went camping we brought a Tupperware container of pre mixed, rather than multiple boxes. I discovered that I liked it. Although he mostly layers and I mostly mix it all up.


----------



## Fleur (Dec 1, 2016)

I made some crepes with nutella.... Damn, nutella is like a drug! 
I think I could eat it... More and more... :eat2::eat2: when I start I can't stop!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 1, 2016)

An omelet stuffed with ham and sausage and topped with Monterey Jack cheese.


----------



## socrates74 (Dec 1, 2016)

Nothing to brag about.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2016)

Off work today so plan to stop by McDonalds to get oatmeal, milk and an unsweetened iced tea


----------



## stoneyman (Dec 2, 2016)

Oatmeal, two eggs and a protein shake. was good. finishing my coffee now....


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 2, 2016)

Scrambled eggs topped with pepper jack and bacon & sausage on the side with a cup of coffee.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 22, 2017)

Cream cheese pancakes with strawberries and whipped cream. 

View attachment IMG_20170122_095733.jpg


----------



## Orchid (Jan 23, 2017)

Coffee with cane sugar & milk.
Soft boiled egg.
Toast, butter & raspberry preserves.
Pear & cherry juice.


----------



## Leem (Jan 24, 2017)

This morning I had fried potatoes, fried eggs, two pieces of homemade toast and chia tea. Kept me going all day. It was :eat2:.

But those cream cheese pancakes looks amazing.


----------



## jcas50 (Jan 24, 2017)

Flew from Atlanta to Philly to New Haven today. Ate in the American Airlines lounge at ATL. Then again in PHL. Had fruit salad, vanilla Chobani yogurt, blueberry yogurt, Lemon Poppy Cake, Coffee, OJ, Marble cake, cookies and Bloody Mary mix. I kept going back to the counter for more food and drink until it was time for the flight. No wonder the flight attendant whispered to me, "do you need a seat belt extender?" I showed restraint in not having alcohol.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 13, 2017)

Ginger peach tea & honey.
Toast & butter & marmelade.
Mango guanabana juice.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 13, 2017)

Ginger peach tea & honey.
Toast & butter & marmelade.
Mango guanabana juice.


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 13, 2017)

Coffee and mandarins


----------



## Champaigne (Apr 10, 2017)

Today I had a couple of sunny side up eggs and fried rice


----------



## LumpySmile (Apr 11, 2017)

Pancake wrapped sausages on a stick! :eat2:

And coffee. GOTTA have coffee


----------



## moore2me (Apr 12, 2017)

It's strawberry season - for the next six weeks. Me and hundreds (maybe thousands) of folks in my area gorge on strwberries every day when they ripen. Peak flavor is for a couple of hours after the berries are picked. Within the day, the fragile fruit declines. But, during the season . . . .We all have red juice all over us. 

View attachment WIN_20170403_14_50_54_Pro (2).jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 11, 2017)

Home cooked breakfast at my aunt's house this morning. Pancakes with strawberry topping and bacon. I was really craving sweet and salty this morning so it really hit the spot!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 11, 2017)

The pancake pic has ruined me for the whole day LOLOL.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 11, 2017)

I found large maple sausage brown-n-serve patties at walmart that are the perfect size for those pillsbury "grande" buttermilk biscuits. So I fried some eggs and used some sliced pepperjack to make breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 16, 2017)

Fuzzy said:


> I found large maple sausage brown-n-serve patties at walmart that are the perfect size for those pillsbury "grande" buttermilk biscuits. So I fried some eggs and used some sliced pepperjack to make breakfast sandwiches.




Oooh those patties sound good!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 16, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Home cooked breakfast at my aunt's house this morning. Pancakes with strawberry topping and bacon. I was really craving sweet and salty this morning so it really hit the spot!




You make me want some of that!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 16, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You make me want some of that!


 
Oh you should have some, it's totally delish


----------



## Orchid (Dec 24, 2017)

Orange&clove tea with honey.
Slice of Xmas stollen.
Cheese straws.


----------



## plushkitty (Dec 24, 2017)

Morning glory muffins, scrambled eggs, sausage links, juice, and mimosas for those not driving! We had a tasty breakfast and gift exchange with my sister, BIL, niece and nephew because niece and nephew can't be here for Christmas dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 25, 2017)

Coffee with brown sugar & milk.
Fresh home baked buttermilk biscuits.
Stilton & cheddar cheese, butter.
Marmalade of oranges & ginger.
Slice of Xmas stollen.
Mandarin.


----------



## Tracii (Dec 25, 2017)

Had hashbrowns, eggs,bacon and fried bologna this morning.
A most excellent breakfast indeed.


----------



## lpgastruck (Dec 25, 2017)

Mmm fried bologna is the best Kentucky’s best I hope!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2017)

I made cinnamon buns, bacon, apple juice and hot chocolate for Christmas morning breakfast


----------



## Orchid (Dec 27, 2017)

Coffee.
Some leftover cheese cheddar & stilton with crackers.
Pear-cherry juice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2017)

Leftover Christmas spiral sliced ham, hashbrowns, hamburger buns toasted with butter.


----------



## Orchid (May 13, 2018)

*Happy Mother's Day to all moms.*

Coffee, cane sugar & milk.
Buttermilk biscuit, butter & apricot preserves.
Piece of cheddar cheese.
Red grapes.
Small soft-boiled egg.


----------



## Orchid (May 29, 2018)

Coffee, cane sugar and milk.
Rye bread slice with butter and a scrambled egg.
Small banana and a few strawberries.
Small glass of guanabana & mango juice.


----------



## Tad (May 29, 2018)

I'm having a second breakfast of sorts: an almond croissant and coffee. I stopped at a french-style pastry shop during my bike ride in to work this morning and treated myself by picking up the croissant.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 1, 2018)

Coffee, milk & cane sugar.
Soft-boiled egg.
Rye bread, butter & apricot preserves.
Cherry/pear juice.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 14, 2018)

Banana nut overnight oatmeal. Oats, chia seeds, walnuts, banana slices, vanilla unsweetened cashew milk, cinnamon powder, cinnamon infused honey, and a pinch of salt.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 14, 2018)

This morning orange tea with honey.
Toast, butter and cherry jam.
Some fresh raspberries from my garden.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 18, 2018)

Overnight oatmeal again, this time with dried apples instead of bananas. Wow, the apple, cinnamon, walnut, vanilla mix tastes good. I'll be picking up more dried apples at the supermarket later this week when I get more vanilla cashew milk.


----------



## MattB (Jun 18, 2018)

Yogurt, a banana, and a Red Bull. 

Power!


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 19, 2018)

I had a slurpee. Yup brain freeze and all.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 20, 2018)

Coffee, milk & cane sugar.
Scrambled eggs.
Toast & butter.
Pineapple juice.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 20, 2018)

Coffee (black)
Cottage Cheese with blueberries


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 20, 2018)

Plain Greek yogurt with roasted peanuts and coffee with half & half and Stevia.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 22, 2018)

Guacamole - and chips!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 23, 2018)

Waffle House morning for me! Pecan waffles


----------



## Orchid (Jun 23, 2018)

Coffee, milk & sugar.
Soft boiled egg.
Rye bread, cherry jam & butter.
Green grapes.
Mini tomatoes.


----------



## traceg (Jun 23, 2018)

Oooh they sound so yummy


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 24, 2018)

Cheesy Scrambled Eggs - Adam’s Farms Bacon and a Butter Rum Muffin.. one cup decaf coffee


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 24, 2018)

The closest Waffle House is 356 miles away, in Fort Collins Colorado. *sulk*

Coke Zero, scrambled eggs with leftover pork egg foo yung.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 25, 2018)

Winter tea with candied orange peel.
Soft boiled egg.
Rye bread, cherry jam & butter.
Small orange juice.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 25, 2018)

Jalapeno popper breakfast casserole


----------



## Orchid (Jun 26, 2018)

Orange tea with candied orange peel.
Scrambled egg with dill.
Toast & butter.
Green grapes.
Mini tomatoes.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 28, 2018)

Orange tea with floral honey.
Soft boiled egg.
Toast & butter & cheese.
Cherries.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 29, 2018)

Coffee, milk & cane sugar.
Soft boiled egg.
Camembert cheese, butter & milk bread rolls.
Cherries.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 2, 2018)

Coffee ice cream- it meets the criteria, you have coffee a little dairy.... great start to my day


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 2, 2018)

Today, it's Maple & Brown Sugar Cream of Wheat!


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 5, 2018)

Cake - lemon coconut cake! MAybe a cup of decaf, but cake for sure.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 5, 2018)

Peanut butter cream cheese waffles.


----------



## Orchid (Jul 24, 2018)

Coffee, milk & cane sugar.
Scrambled egg with scallions.
Rosti potatoes.
Brie cheese.
Fresh plums.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Today, it's Maple & Brown Sugar Cream of Wheat!



We only get the regular cream of wheat where I live. I have it with real butter, a pinch of salt and cheese.

Leftover rice and chickpeas with 2 large eggs scrambled for breakfast and a large mug of tea with milk.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 13, 2018)

Lizzie_Jones said:


> We only get the regular cream of wheat where I live. I have it with real butter, a pinch of salt and cheese.
> 
> Leftover rice and chickpeas with 2 large eggs scrambled for breakfast and a large mug of tea with milk.


Sounds good. Today I'm having a blueberry bagel with peanut butter.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Sounds good. Today I'm having a blueberry bagel with peanut butter.



I like bagels but not those blueberry ones. You can have them all.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 13, 2018)

Peanut butter makes almost anything better


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 13, 2018)

Lizzie_Jones said:


> I like bagels but not those blueberry ones. You can have them all.


Okay. I'll keep them on my side of the pantry. Cinnamon raison?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 13, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Peanut butter makes almost anything better


Ya got that right AmyJo!


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Cinnamon raison?



Yeah that's much better. Toasted please with real butter. None of that crappy gloop that calls itself margarine.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Peanut butter makes almost anything better


I'm a PB gal too. My fav is Jif.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 13, 2018)

Lizzie_Jones said:


> Yeah that's much better. Toasted please with real butter. None of that crappy gloop that calls itself margarine.


I am down with the real butter! Recently, I discovered a line of products that has me eating bagels all the time. I bought a tub of Vanilla Bean Honey Butter and all I can say is... *drool* 
It is sooooo good. Can't wait to try some of the others.
https://chefshamy.com/#


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> I am down with the real butter! Recently, I discovered a line of products that has me eating bagels all the time. I bought a tub of Vanilla Bean Honey Butter and all I can say is... *drool*
> It is sooooo good. Can't wait to try some of the others.
> https://chefshamy.com/#


Some of those sound really good. We'd never see that stuff up here
with our Canadian Dairy restrictions.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 13, 2018)

Lizzie_Jones said:


> Some of those sound really good. We'd never see that stuff up here
> with our Canadian Dairy restrictions.


Sounds like a fact finding mission is in your future! Or, do you think they'd confiscate my butter at the border?


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 13, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Sounds like a fact finding mission is in your future! Or, do you think they'd confiscate my butter at the border?


I'm sure they would look the other way. LOL Besides Canadians do a lot of cross border shopping. We'll use that story.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 13, 2018)

Lizzie_Jones said:


> I'm sure they would look the other way. LOL Besides Canadians do a lot of cross border shopping. We'll use that story.


Sweet!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 4, 2018)

Coffee with milk & brown sugar.
Scrambled eggs.
Toast & butter.
Mango juice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2018)

Cut up potatoes "oven fried" with spices
Two over medium eggs on toast
Iced tea


----------



## SneezeCheeze (Nov 4, 2018)

Bagel and ham breakfast sandwich at a local diner.

I generally don’t like their dinners, but dang that was a good sandwich.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 9, 2018)

Coffee, milk & brown sugar.
Biscuits & butter & plum jam.
Fresh pear.


----------



## dietkola (Nov 9, 2018)

Bacon .. Waffles.. Biscuits and Gravy.. Cheese/Scrambled Eggs with buttermilk..Lunch is in the oven already cooking!!!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 10, 2018)

Coffee/cocoa/cinnamon/vanilla-sugar/cane-sugar in hot milk.
Cheese & tomato sandwich.
Pineapple/guava juice.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 11, 2018)

Orange tea with honey.
Boiled egg.
Walnuts.
Saltines, butter & brie.
Pear juice.


----------



## dietkola (Nov 11, 2018)

Orchid said:


> Orange tea with honey.
> Boiled egg.
> Walnuts.
> Saltines, butter & brie.
> Pear juice.


Nice varieties.. and tastes too!!


----------



## ChattyBecca (Nov 12, 2018)

2 McDonald's sausage, egg and cheese mcgriddles. Hashed browns and a large chocolate shake.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 12, 2018)

dietkola said:


> Nice varieties.. and tastes too!!


Thank you. Yes I like variety.

Today was coffee and fruit salad and yoghurt.


----------



## dietkola (Nov 12, 2018)

ChattyBecca said:


> 2 McDonald's sausage, egg and cheese mcgriddles. Hashed browns and a large chocolate shake.


Chocolate shakes are more comfort food than substance.. I tend to stop often for a lot of comfort foods like that too!!!


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 12, 2018)

dietkola said:


> Bacon .. Waffles.. Biscuits and Gravy.. Cheese/Scrambled Eggs with buttermilk..Lunch is in the oven already cooking!!!


drooling over here! you're mean - biscuits and sausage gravy - oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dietkola (Nov 12, 2018)

SSBHM said:


> drooling over here! you're mean - biscuits and sausage gravy - oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


i talked to a friend of mine and she told me gravy is one of the basic food groups.. so i drink all i can now!!!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 14, 2018)

Cherry tea with honey.
Raisin bread & butter.
Mandarins.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 16, 2018)

Coffee with milk & cane sugar.
Spanish omelette.( potato,eggs, added a little finely shredded cabbage,herbs and sea salt & pepper)


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 16, 2018)

3 eggs over easy with 2 pieces of toast


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 16, 2018)

5 eggs over easy, 4 pieces of toast with butter and jam, 8 strips of bacon, coffee 
also stopped for 2 egg mcmuffins on the drive in
I was hungry


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 16, 2018)

ChattyBecca said:


> 2 McDonald's sausage, egg and cheese mcgriddles. Hashed browns and a large chocolate shake.


I should get a shake next time!


----------



## Orchid (Nov 17, 2018)

Winter tea with honey.
2 small eggs over easy with a little shredded cheese on top.
1 slice of rye bread with butter.
2 fresh mandarins.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 19, 2018)

Cherry tea with cane sugar.
Deviled eggs.
Walnuts.
Mandarins.
Saltines & butter with dill.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 23, 2018)

Rosehip tea.
Boiled egg.
Toast & butter.
Mango juice.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 24, 2018)

Coffee, milk & honey.
Corned beef sandwich with honey mustard.
Soft-boiled egg.
Mandarin.


----------



## traceg (Nov 25, 2018)

Honey garlic sausages, hash brown with onions,mushr mush,peppers and eggs and toast.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 29, 2018)

Hot cocoa.
Pumpkin pancakes.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 7, 2018)

Breakfast casserole that includes eggs , turkey bacon sauteed mushrooms, Colby jack and cream cheese.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 16, 2018)

Coffee, honey & milk.
Pan fried ripe banana in slices with nutmeg, seasalt and pepper.
Peanut butter & saltines.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 25, 2018)

Christmas breakfast.
Winter tea.
Acacia honey, bread & butter.
Slice of Panettone.
Soft boiled egg.
Mixed fruits juice.


----------



## beach (Dec 29, 2018)

Tortillas, sausages, cheese, eggs, and the rest of the loaf of banana bread


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 29, 2018)

beach said:


> Tortillas, sausages, cheese, eggs, and the rest of the loaf of banana bread


ooooh! Banana bread sounds really yummy!


----------



## Orchid (Dec 31, 2018)

This morning coffee & the last of the panettone.
(The big empty tin red/green/gold is now a new home for all scraps leftovers Christmas crafts supplies.)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 31, 2018)

I made WVMountainrear and myself turkey bacon and triple cheddar frittata sliders.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 3, 2019)

Vegetable soup and cheese toast.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 3, 2019)

Tracyarts said:


> Vegetable soup and cheese toast.


Very unusual breakfast, but it does sounds good, as specially the cheese toast!


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 3, 2019)

tea, fruit and strawberry greek yogurt


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 3, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> tea, fruit and strawberry greek yogurt


Sounds good.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 3, 2019)

I had a blueberry bagel with some vanilla bean butter (yeah I know it's not that good for me but it tasted great!)


----------



## Orchid (Jan 9, 2019)

Cherry tea with brown sugar.
Soft boiled egg. 
Pumpkin rye bread with butter & apricot jam.
Mandarins.


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 9, 2019)

2 cooked sausages ... leftover from last night's dinner
2 greek yogurt cups ... lemon flavour ... 100 calories each
1 chicken noodle cup a soup plus a vegetable boullion cube in my favourite mug
1 coffee ... no sugar .... with evaporated milk


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 9, 2019)

Orchid said:


> This morning coffee & the last of the panettone.
> (The big empty tin red/green/gold is now a new home for all scraps leftovers Christmas crafts supplies.)



I love panettone though I forgot to get one this year.


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 9, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> I had a blueberry bagel with some vanilla bean butter (yeah I know it's not that good for me but it tasted great!)



What is vanilla bean butter. Sounds interestingly good.


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 9, 2019)

Orchid said:


> This morning coffee & the last of the panettone.
> (The big empty tin red/green/gold is now a new home for all scraps leftovers Christmas crafts supplies.)



I love collecting tins. You can keep so many things in them.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 9, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> What is vanilla bean butter. Sounds interestingly good.


Oh, it is! That stuff is so good, it can change your life! 

https://chefshamy.com/


----------



## Orchid (Jan 9, 2019)

Got inspired by that site.Tomorrow I make a little, I have one small sachet left of bourbon vanilla sugar from the Christmas baking and will add that to some soft butter. One of my old cookbooks bought it in the 70s Sunset Cookbooks Breakfast & Brunch mentions flavored butters: honey, date-nut,spicy, cinnamon, orange, peach or nectarine. I also make dill butter and mixed herbs butter for hearty dishes or for sandwiches. I usually just make a small ramekin as is only me eats flavored butters in the house.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hardee's Loaded omelet biscuits! Picked some up this morning for the first time and they are delish!


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jan 9, 2019)

The EVER so healthy 2 Sausage egg and cheese mcgriddles, large coffee with sugar and cream and blueberry Pop-Tarts.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 9, 2019)

ChattyBecca said:


> The EVER so healthy 2 Sausage egg and cheese mcgriddles, large coffee with sugar and cream and blueberry Pop-Tarts.


Mcgriddles are the best! I just wanted something different for a change and I found it!


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jan 11, 2019)

I get the Monster Biscuits at Hardees... Yumm-O!!!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 11, 2019)

ChattyBecca said:


> I get the Monster Biscuits at Hardees... Yumm-O!!!


I haven't had that one. That will be my next experiment


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 18, 2019)

I ate a tub of cottage cheese and had some tea. No cooking today. lol


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 23, 2019)

Another tub of cottage cheese lol


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 30, 2019)

A toasted tomato sandwich. I got my favourite organic artisan bread and a couple of organic tomatoes from the neighbourhood co-op grocery down the street. Toasted the bread, slathered on some yummy Canadian butter, sliced the tomatoes and lots of salt and pepper. .... and a mug of tea with cream ... no sugar. Yum!!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 30, 2019)

Bacon, turkey, & tomato omelette (no cheese) and a big cup of vanilla tea.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 30, 2019)

Absolute kick-ass toasted whole-grain bagel with the tad of real butter, organic strawberry jelly, a scrambled egg with pan-fried onion and a slice of havarti cheese, and a huge cup of french-pressed coffee, hot as hell with whole milk and sweetener. (I have three small containers of heavy cream in the fridge but haven't opened 'em yet.) Now I want to go back to bed but I'm already at work so...hi,ho,hi,ho!


----------



## chubluvman (Jan 31, 2019)

A dozen of Dunkin Donuts (strawberry frosted,jelly,Boston Cream and chocolate cream filled) half gallon of chocolate milk and 2 4pack Reeses cups. Sweet tooth is on charge today lol


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 9, 2019)

I had six pop tarts (brown sugar cinnamon) and then went out for a coffee and a bacon egg and cheese


----------



## Orchid (Jun 16, 2019)

Scrambled eggs with scallions.
Rye bread & butter. 
Mango guanabana juice.
Raspberry tea.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jun 17, 2019)

Toast with herb butter.
Vanilla yoghurt with blueberries and chocolate cereal. 
Tea.


----------



## traceg (Jun 22, 2019)

Fried potatoes with mushrooms and onion,eggs, fried balogna with half a stawberry rhubarb pie for desert


----------



## sarahe543 (Jun 22, 2019)

Bacon, fried eggs, toast with a lot of butter, and mushrooms fried in butter.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 7, 2019)

Sausage, egg, and cheese quesadillas.


----------



## Orchid (Jan 2, 2020)

Baked a few cornbread muffins early this morning. BHG recipe.
On muffins added butter and cheese.
Soft boiled egg.
Cherry/pear juice.
Coffee.


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 2, 2020)

I had a nice big breakfast:

8 slices of cinnamon toast buttered and dusted with more cinnamon and some raw sugar,
4 easy over eggs buttered, salted, and peppered,
a package of dice potatoes with onions,
OJ, 
Coffee with cream and sugar in a large mug!

I'm feeling good and full. Guess I'm not going to get skinny eating this way.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jan 3, 2020)

Super Slam at Denny's : eggs, bacon, sausages, hash browns, pancakes, and coffee. Not bad for $5.99! (No, I did not receive any compensation for this endorsement - just a full belly!)


----------



## Fatcules71 (Jan 4, 2020)

Mishty said:


> This morning my auntie and my Mama are making buttermilk biscuits, floured and fried pork chops, fried eggs, hashbrowns,fried tomato, and bacon gravy.....
> 
> What are you having?


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 22, 2020)

The past few days I've been having whole grain toast with lots of butter, and lots of blackberry all-fruit spread for breakfast. I've been craving fruit in general lately for some reason, especially tart fruit like berries and citrus.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 22, 2020)

A homemade McMuffin except made with black pepper bacon and colby jack.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jan 24, 2020)

IHOP today! Yumm-O!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 17, 2020)

Breakfast sandwich of 2 eggs cooked in an omelette style, sausage patty , and 2 slices of Swiss cheese on a Hawaiian sweet bun. Washed it down with a Blackberry Cobbler flavored coffee.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 23, 2020)

My today's breakfast at a Greek-Italian restaurant:


----------



## Sidhuriel (Feb 24, 2020)

Home made simple English. Eggs & bacon on toast, and toast with marmelade.


----------



## Orchid (May 10, 2020)

Peach tea and brown sugar.
Eggs in pots.
Mini apple cranberry cinnamon ginger pie baked this fresh.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 10, 2020)

fruits, juice, yogurt, eggs, cheese bread & coffee


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 21, 2020)

I don't generally eat breakfast. But I had bagel sandwiches for dinner.


----------



## Orchid (May 22, 2020)

Somehow missed out eating that bagel long ago in New York in 1981 so now I only watch Youtube see folks who ate it. Can never skip breakfast as my meds require to be taken with food or one gets unwell.
This morning's breakfast 1 Kaiser roll with butter, 1 boiled egg and tea.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 22, 2020)

I usually have a bowl of Special K, with a bit of granola added and some blueberries. Then I microwave a couple small sausage biscuits for a little taste of salt and sausage added to the sweetness of the cereal. Yeah, nothing too exciting but it works for me.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 26, 2020)

Today I am enjoying my breakfast out in a cafe. Sitting outside enjoying the sun.
Well I ordered the breakfast with most components included I guess..


----------



## Barrett (May 26, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today I am enjoying my breakfast out in a cafe. Sitting outside enjoying the sun.
> Well I ordered the breakfast with most components included I guess..
> 
> View attachment 136198


That looks soooooo good.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 26, 2020)

Barrett said:


> That looks soooooo good.


One of my best breakfasts I had for a very long time. And I had a few good ones


----------



## Corey (May 26, 2020)

Sidhuriel said:


> Home made simple English. Eggs & bacon on toast, and toast with marmelade.
> View attachment 134939



That looks soo good.


----------



## Corey (May 26, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> fruits, juice, yogurt, eggs, cheese bread & coffeeView attachment 135960



Dump the fruit somewhere else and then fill the bowl up with coffee...keep an egg on the plate and add on 1/2 a piece of bread and I’d be good to go. Wait, and some peaches.


----------



## Barrett (May 26, 2020)

Corey said:


> Dump the fruit somewhere else and then fill the bowl up with coffee...keep an egg on the plate and add on 1/2 a piece of bread and I’d be good to go. Wait, and some peaches.


Yum. Peaches. ❤ 

Might be my favorite fruit.
But I love fresh pineapple (canned pineapple is so BLAH after you've tasted, and smelled, fresh), and blueberries, and strawberries, and apples, and bananas.

Coffee, DEFINITELY.
And I love me some eggs. I eat a lot of eggs.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 26, 2020)

This morning it was black coffee for me, 2 cheese sticks, and a banana. The least I’ve eaten for breakfast... probably this year.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 26, 2020)

We had pepperoni and mozzarella omelettes.


----------



## Barrett (May 31, 2020)

This morning I had scrambled eggs and rice, with some left-over broiled chicken breast (boneless).
(quantities hidden to protect the fatness.)


----------



## Orchid (May 31, 2020)

Was up early made my new recipe arthritis soup: celery sticks, kurkuma root, ginger root both roots fresh chopped into bits, herbamare salt, milled peppercorns, boiled it, put the geriatric stick blender which did not make the soup smooth, than added a spoon of creme fraiche to make it slightly creamy. Yesterday did the same recipe. Made a quart pan and throughout the day eat small bowls. Still have enough celery for a soup tomorrow.
Besides the soup had a small boiled egg and saltines. Peach tea.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 31, 2020)

Breakfast burritos. I made 28 of them this morning, to freeze in batches of 4, minus the 4 we had this morning. 

Eggs, red and green bell peppers, onion, breakfast sausage, and shredded cheese. Wrapped in flour tortillas burrito style. Simple but good. 

So, that's breakfast for this week, maybe longer if we mix it up with other things some days.


----------



## Orchid (Jul 4, 2020)

Herbal tea.
Small boiled egg with sea salt & pepper.
Slice of rye bread, butter & slice of cheese.


----------



## Orchid (Jul 5, 2020)

Peach tea & cane sugar.
Rye roll, thin slices deli beef salami, iceberg lettuce, mild french mustard, milled pepper black/white.
Small glass mango/guanabana juice.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 22, 2020)

Sausage kolaches (these are made with jalapeno sausage). I made a batch of them yesterday for us to have for breakfast and snacks the rest of the week.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 14, 2020)

Still heatwave here, cold white plain yoghurt, 1/2 apple in bits, 1/2 banana. Cold water.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 14, 2020)

Amber Nova! Oh! My bad. I thought you said WHO in stead of WHAT. Disregard.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 4, 2020)

Toasted English muffin with smoked salmon and sour cream, dribbled over with a lot of lemon. All with a sweet cup of hot tea.


----------



## Barrett (Sep 5, 2020)

Left-over rigatoni with Italian sausage, and a bagel.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2020)

Tea & honey.
Saltines, cheese & butter.
Boiled egg.
Mandarin.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 29, 2020)

Home cooked mixed vegetables soup.
Boiled egg & marmite.
Fruit cup.
Tea.


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Oct 6, 2020)

toast and omelette for me


----------



## Dayeme35 (Oct 6, 2020)

I made an Omelette with bacon and pan sausage inside it.with cheese on top and inside. Some Orange juice and toast with strawberry jelly.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 22, 2020)

Boiled small egg.
Banana.
Half apple.
Coffee with milk.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 11, 2020)

Chai tea & honey.
Boiled egg.
Pear.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 11, 2020)

Breakfast casserole of eggs, cream cheese, Old Bay seasoned sausage and a triple cheddar blend.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 16, 2020)

Peach tea.
Deviled egg try out belgian andalouse sauce brand D&L ( Devos & Lemmens) and a caper on each half.
Few saltines.
Small glass mango/guanabana juice.


----------



## Rob hudson (Nov 16, 2020)

Today I made home fries, bacon eggs and peppers/onions.
I peel the potatoes and dice them real small. Toss them with a little bit of oil and microwave to soften them up. While that's happening, get out the old cast iron skillet and fry up four or five slices of bacon cut into pieces. Thick cut apple wood smoked bacon, of course.
When the fat has been rendered, toss in the diced green pepper and onion, and cook them up until they're softened up and some of the sugars released, but not all the way brown. Remove that into a bowl and cover to keep warm.
Then it's time to do the potatoes. Fry those up in the skillet until they're crispy, which doesn't take long at all after having been softened up in the microwave. Meanwhile, as those are cooking, I've got another cast iron skillet to scramble some eggs. Beat four eggs in a bowl with a bit of half and half and salt/pepper. Toss them in the hot skillet and scramble for about a minute, and remove from heat while still a little wet. Toss everything together in the skillet with the potatoes, the heat from which will finish cooking the eggs. Add in some tabasco sauce and voilà, awesome breakfast in about half an hour. Can eat it as is or wrap in a tortilla.
Most Other times I just have a bowl of cereal. To be honest, it's rather depressing cooking all by yourself. Sometimes, I do get the urge, though.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 19, 2020)

Chai tea & honey.
Devilled egg with mayonnaise, yellow mild mustard, black pepper, mild paprika powder.
Slice of spelt bread & danish butter.
Mandarins.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 28, 2020)

Chai tea & honey.
Fried egg.
Leftover fried rice.
Whilst watching this...very funny...


----------



## penguin (Dec 14, 2020)

Peanut butter toast and two cups of coffee.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2020)

Wheat Chex breakfast cereal. I haven't had cereal in my cupboard in ages. It's like a comfort food. I may or may not go crazy on cereals this winter.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 22, 2020)

I have only seen wheat chex in magazines. Used to like Frosties but that was long ago.
Tea.
Boiled egg.
Saltines & butter.
Mandarin.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 25, 2020)

Not holding anything back here! This is going to be an ole southern breakfast for Christmas morning! Cheesy eggs, fried potatoes, biscuit and gravy, bacon, sausage, and grits. I'm making the gravy from my Grandma's teaching and I just found out this morning that I am going to be a grandma myself  We'll a step Grandma, but good enough for me


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 25, 2020)

For Christmas dinner we have a ham that just went into the oven and prime rib on the smoker. I'm making potato casserole and green bean casserole, separately. Other family are bringing the deserts this time. I made sure there is plenty of pumpkin pie!  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Orchid (Dec 25, 2020)

@AmyJo1976 congratulations on becoming a grandma! Great foods.

Tea and a slice of Christmas Stollen.

*Merry Christmas everyone!*


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 25, 2020)

Smoked salmon, heavenly sour cream, pepper and lot's of lemon with toasted muffins. My favourite brekkie!


----------



## penguin (Dec 25, 2020)

TRIFLE. It’s a Boxing Day tradition.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 26, 2020)

baked rolls (unfortunately the croissants were almost black because *someone* didn't pay enough attention )
boiled eggs
gouda cheese & salami
Grapefruit jam
Nutella
freshly pressed orange juice 
coffee
and yogurt on salty caramel


----------



## Orchid (Dec 26, 2020)

Tea.
A slice of Christmas Stollen.
I fondly remember hotel breakfast buffets in Germany and Scandinavia lots of great variety nice foods.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 26, 2020)

Leftover Quiche Lorraine, maple sausage patties, pepper bacon, cheesy grits


----------



## Orchid (Dec 27, 2020)

Peach tea.
Fruit compote.
Omelet & few saltines.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2020)

I had a bowl of cereal and cold tea for breakfast today.

I made a coffee cake and served it with apple juice for breakfast on Christmas morning.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2020)

last of the quiche, grits and a diet coke


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 27, 2020)

Back to Mc D's tomorrow morning. I have to admit that I've kinda missed it. I've really enjoyed the home cooked breakfasts over the weekend, but I still have that craving for fast food, if you know what I mean


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Dec 28, 2020)

Tonight, I have been craving cinnamon raisin oatmeal with brown sugar and cream. So tomorrow I will make it!


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Dec 28, 2020)

BriannaBombshell said:


> Tonight, I have been craving cinnamon raisin oatmeal with brown sugar and cream. So tomorrow I will make it!


I did it. It’s so delicious!


----------



## Barrett (Dec 28, 2020)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Back to Mc D's tomorrow morning. I have to admit that I've kinda missed it. I've really enjoyed the home cooked breakfasts over the weekend, but I still have that craving for fast food, if you know what I mean


For some reason, this post set off a craving I haven't had in a long time.
And to satisfy it, I shoved eight (8) sausage mcmuffins with egg into my face this morning. 
(It could have been worse; I bought 10.)


----------



## yayfat (Dec 28, 2020)

Recent habit - 2 strips bacon, 2 eggs over medium, 6 pieces of toast, 2 with peanut butter and/or 1 with grape jelly. 

If not that, then 1/2 cup old fashioned oats, a McIntosh apple diced, some dried fruit (typ. cherries or cranberry), sufficient water to cook smooth in the microwave. After cooking, stir in peanut butter or walnuts, 1/2 cup milk on top.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 28, 2020)

I just had a cup of sweet creamy tea, with hot buttered muffins dabbed with Vegemite.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2020)

Fuzzy said:


> last of the quiche, grits and a diet coke


what kind of quiche?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 1, 2021)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> what kind of quiche?


Classic Lorriane, thick cut pepper bacon, Guyere and swiss cheeses, sweet onion, eggs and cream in a egg white washed pastry crust.  A Christmas tradition forever.


----------



## MattB (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm having what the Aztecs ate for breakfast thousands of years ago. 

Waffles.


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 6, 2021)

Barrett said:


> For some reason, this post set off a craving I haven't had in a long time.
> And to satisfy it, I shoved eight (8) sausage mcmuffins with egg into my face this morning.
> (It could have been worse; I bought 10.)


I love to do the drive thru feast too!


----------



## Barrett (Jan 6, 2021)

SSBHM said:


> I love to do the drive thru feast too!


I've done it three more times since that morning.
I ate 40 sausage mcmuffins over 7 days.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 14, 2021)

It was more of a *brunch* but I made breakfast burritos and washed it down with a Sprite


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 14, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> It was more of a *brunch* but I made breakfast burritos and washed it down with a Sprite
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/qePm9K


I must be doing breakfast wrong, because I've never had one that inspired me to start with the vogue hands. You are so efffing cute!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 15, 2021)

Cherries! I'm not really a fruit lover (prefer my veges), but summer is good for this reason. They were huge!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 25, 2021)

Homemade waffles & Latte macchiato


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 25, 2021)

I don't sleep and am thinking of giving it up, ha. But in the morning, when I've finally gotten an hour or two, it's lovely to get up, as I did today, and make me a huge cup of strong coffee with milk and brown sugar, then make me a toasted cinnamon-raisin bagel with butter and jam, and a scrambled egg on top, sit down and practice "mindful eating" - where you taste every bite, feel the warmth of the coffee in your mouth and the "toasty" and "eggy" flavor of the bagel and...life ain't so bad after all. Sleep is for cats.


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 25, 2021)

well, it's afternoon and now I want another breakfast so bad!

How's this sound:

French bread sliced diagonally into / / pieces. They are then dipped in egg, cream, and vanilla, and lightly pan fried. Then, a slice in the middle is stuffed with brown sugar, cinnamon, walnut pieces, and butter; and then baked shortly until the gooey mixture melts inside. I serve with butter and maple syrup too.

I'll probably mix up some more eggs in the original dipping concoction and make some scrambled eggs too topped with cheddar cheese, a sweet salsa, and after it's finished a dollop of sour cream for good measure. 

NOW I'M STARVING!


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 25, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Cherries! I'm not really a fruit lover (prefer my veges), but summer is good for this reason. They were huge!
> View attachment 139369


what kind of cherries are those? do they have equally large pits? wowza!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 25, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Homemade waffles & Latte macchiato
> 
> View attachment 139558


They look lovely! I've never had waffles 



SSBHM said:


> what kind of cherries are those? do they have equally large pits? wowza!


Big ones! No idea what type and the pips were large too.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 28, 2021)

One cup attitude
2/3 tsp mojo
1 Tblspn cojones
A pinch of luck
Knead thoroughly
Do not spindle or mutilate
Enjoy!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 28, 2021)

It's not "breakfast food" but it's what I wanted. Corned beef sandwich with butter, sweet gherkin relish on soft fresh bread, with a cup of tea. Now for a second cup of tea.


----------



## Orchid (Jan 30, 2021)

Tea & honey.
Boiled egg & marmite.
Saltines & butter & cheese.
Small glass of mango guanabana juice.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 30, 2021)

A sausage and cheese kolache and a cinnamon twist from a donut shop (Shipley's for those in my part of the world). We passed right by it on the way to get our curbside grocery pickup this morning, saw the drive through line was short, and made a detour.


----------



## BigCutieDelilah (Feb 9, 2021)

Y'all r making me hungry again. Today I made scrambled eggs, sausage links, and those buttery, flaky biscuits.


----------



## SSBHM (Feb 10, 2021)

bluberry muffins, hot chocolate, and OJ


----------



## wrenchboy (Feb 10, 2021)

4 sausage links
Handful of blueberries 
1 avacado 
2 scrambled eggs will cheese 
Glass of Tropicana orange juice


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 11, 2021)

Butter toast with Waldorf salad
Coffee


----------



## PhllipP (Feb 11, 2021)

Bacon egg and cheese English muffins.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 13, 2021)

A cup of tea with a Vegemite sandwich, which makes me wonder how many of you know what it tastes like? I know what all the Aussies would say.


----------



## CPProp (Feb 13, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> A cup of tea with a Vegemite sandwich, which makes me wonder how many of you know what it tastes like? I know what all the Aussies would say.


"Hand up" I do, its taste is not a million miles from that of marmite - both of which are great on well toasted toast.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 13, 2021)

CPProp said:


> "Hand up" I do, its taste is not a million miles from that of marmite - both of which are great on well toasted toast.


I've tried marmite, but it's just a bit too.......marmitey. Ooh, try Vegemite on a hot toasted, buttered English muffin. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 14, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> A cup of tea with a Vegemite sandwich, which makes me wonder how many of you know what it tastes like? I know what all the Aussies would say.


I've never had an opportunity to taste Vegemite.
For some reason, I have it stuck in my head that it might taste something like olive tapenade.

I've never tasted marmite, either.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 14, 2021)

Barrett said:


> I've never had an opportunity to taste Vegemite.
> For some reason, I have it stuck in my head that it might taste something like olive tapenade.
> 
> I've never tasted marmite, either.


I haven't tasted either but I am going to be brave and will try it if I can find it or something similar. 
From what I read about its ingredients I doubt the olive tapenade' taste


----------



## Aqw (Feb 14, 2021)

Olive tapenade = wonderful


----------



## ObeseJohn (Feb 14, 2021)

Fried chicken


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 14, 2021)

Barrett said:


> I've never had an opportunity to taste Vegemite.
> For some reason, I have it stuck in my head that it might taste something like olive tapenade.
> 
> I've never tasted marmite, either.





DazzlingAnna said:


> I haven't tasted either but I am going to be brave and will try it if I can find it or something similar.
> From what I read about its ingredients I doubt the olive tapenade' taste



It's an acquired taste if you've not grown up with it. It's strong, salty, and kind of malty. If you do manage to try it, start slow and with a light hand (if you slather it on like Nutella or peanut butter, you'll regret it instantly hehe). It's really nice spread lightly on a sheet of puff pastry, and then topped with grated melty cheese. I roll it up into a log, and then slice it into 1.5-2cm rounds. Then I sprinkle the little rounds with a wee bit of parmesan. Brown in the oven and yum!

Marmite isn't as "solid" as Vegemite, and is not as "biting."


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 24, 2021)

Sausage on potato rolls that I made from scratch, blueberry-chia smoothie and a hot latte


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 28, 2021)

Toasted muffins with Dark Berry Jam and sour cream. My love affair with sour cream is never ending.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 2, 2021)

No surprise about the muffin, but it turns out that Nutella and cream cheese IS a thing.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 5, 2021)

plus coffee and orange juice.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 5, 2021)

Tea & honey.
Boiled egg and tiny bit of marmite on it.
Slice of spelt bread, butter, tomato in slices, herbamare salt.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 1, 2021)

Coffee.
Scrambled egg & few saltines.
Some green grapes.


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 3, 2021)

A huge bowl of a very rich porridge made from different cereals, peanut butter, blackstrap molasses and protein powder with fruit salad, soy yoghurt and seeds on top of it. My morning standard.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 4, 2021)

Easter breakfast...
mini blueberry muffins
sheep shaped cake 
hard boiled colored eggs
Choice of different cold cuts & Salami
and many other little things




(background: homemade cheesecake for later today)


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 4, 2021)

Scrambled tofu
Carrot cupcakes
Chocolate cake with easter nests
Breadrolls with raspberry jam
Fruit salad
Pistachio eggs


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm making breakfast hash with lots of gold potatoes, green peppers and onions added. I am also having a blueberry chia smoothie.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Orchid (Apr 13, 2021)

Coffee.
Boiled egg.
Spelt bread 1 slice with butter and 1 slice of cheese.
Bunch of grapes.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 14, 2021)

Tea.
Scrambled egg.
Saltines.
Bunch of grapes.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 14, 2021)

coffee
walnut ciabatta bread sandwich
grapes  and pear
another coffee


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 14, 2021)

Yesterday's breakfast of cinnamon toast ("homemade" bread). I love this stuff! The brown sugar makes it taste a wee bit like an old-fashioned donut. Kind of.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 16, 2021)

Tea & honey.
Denver scramble.
Spelt bread.
Baked apple, was a cold morning so heat oven extra warmth in my kitchen baking apples with ginger.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 17, 2021)

Tea & honey & lemon.
Egg omelet.
Saltines.
Small glass mango juice.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 18, 2021)

Tea with spices & brown sugar.
Pere Joseph cheese from Belgium.
Saltines.
Small boiled egg & Herbamare seasalt.
Fresh bunch of grapes.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 24, 2021)

Hot, fluffy dinner rolls with cold butter and runny honey.
Creamy cup of sweet tea.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 25, 2021)

Sunday breakfast.
Norwegian smoked salmon & wedge of lemon.
Slice of spelt bread and danish butter.
Italian plum tomato and few sea salt flakes.
Herbal tea & honey.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 25, 2021)

I made ham, bacon and white cheddar quiches this morning.


----------



## Jay78 (Apr 25, 2021)

I had Boston Cream donuts!!


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 25, 2021)

Ah Sunday Breakfast!

Brioche french toast sliced thick; caramelized (brown sugar and butter) bananas; real grade b - dark amber maple syrup; melted European Butter; thick sliced bacon hot and crisp from the oven; mashed strawberries layered in a parfay glass with whipped Chantilly Cream; dark roasted coffee with cream and sugar; and, orange juice. 

With more brioche bread I had to make some bread pudding too!


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 25, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Yesterday's breakfast of cinnamon toast ("homemade" bread). I love this stuff! The brown sugar makes it taste a wee bit like an old-fashioned donut. Kind of.
> View attachment 141319


One slice? You only had one slice? Or, do you use separate plates for each slice? Please tell me you didn't have just one slice?


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 25, 2021)

SSBHM said:


> One slice? You only had one slice? Or, do you use separate plates for each slice? Please tell me you didn't have just one slice?


Well, they were big slices, and I was kind of saving the loaf...savouring it slowly.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 25, 2021)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I made ham, bacon and white cheddar quiches this morning.


I'd love the recipe, SC. Please.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 25, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> I'd love the recipe, SC. Please.


Blind bake your crust for 15 minutes at 375 F. In each shell. 4 ounces of shredded cheese, 4 ounces of diced ham, 2 strips of chopped bacon and a mixture of 4 beaten eggs, 1 cup of half & half and some black pepper . Bake at 350 F for 45 minutes.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 26, 2021)

Coffee.
Boiled egg & marmite.
Pear & grapes.
Saltines & brie.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 26, 2021)

An egg salad sandwich on toast and the juiciest pear I've ever had in my life


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 26, 2021)

Lately I've been sleeping in and eating brunch in late morning. Sandwich, chips, and fruit of some sort usually. Occasionally leftovers from the previous night's supper. Today was a roast beef and provolone sandwich, plain potato chips, and a tangelo. 

I've never really been into breakfast foods much.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 27, 2021)

Salami is a breakfast food, no?  
My creamy cups of tea are never far away.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 27, 2021)

I had leftover taco meat so I made a little breakfast burrito with it by adding some eggs. Yum!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 29, 2021)

A thick slice of toasted homemade bread (because I have no bagels), melty butter and a slather of sweet mustard pickles. 
Yes, it's breakfast! I got a bit excited before I thought to take a wee pic.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 30, 2021)

Pancakes


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 30, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> Pancakes
> 
> View attachment 141673


That should be in a magazine! Mine do not look like that when I make them. I only do them on the weekends and they're messy as hell. That's why I never post them lol!


----------



## Orchid (May 7, 2021)

Tea.
Boiled egg.
Slice of rye bread, butter, cheese & tomato, herbamare seasoning salt.
Blueberries.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 9, 2021)

Cold leftover Chinese food.


----------



## Orchid (May 15, 2021)

Peach tea & 1 tsp brown sugar.
Fresh out of oven buttermilk biscuits. (BHG recipe)
Boiled egg, sea salt, 1 drop mexican hot sauce.
Small piece brie cheese.
2/3 cup green grapes.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 15, 2021)

leftover pizza, leftover dessert - baked banana (surprisingly both exist)
double espresso macchiato


----------



## Orchid (May 17, 2021)

Coffee.
Boiled egg and a little herbamare seasoning salt.
Slice of rye bread, butter, slice of smoked cheese.
1/2 orange.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 17, 2021)

coffee.


----------



## Orchid (May 17, 2021)

@DazzlingAnna Only coffee... are you ok?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 17, 2021)

Orchid said:


> @DazzlingAnna Only coffee... are you ok?


busy today...
that's why lunch will be the same.
only coffee.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 17, 2021)

Leftover pepperoni and pineapple pizza, with a sweet cup of Earl Grey. Yummy.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 17, 2021)

The past week I've been having overnight oats. Old fashioned oats, vanilla flavored walnut milk, cinnamon, dried apple bits, and some honey. Mix it up, stick it in the fridge, and let the oats and apples soak up the walnut milk and soften overnight. I like it cold, but you can warm it in a microwave.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 19, 2021)

Oreo muffin, apple pie, peach.
quark (raspberry)
Coffee.


----------



## Orchid (May 19, 2021)

White plain yoghurt.
Cherries in juice from a jar.
Boiled egg.
Herbal tea.


----------



## Cynthia (May 19, 2021)

pan-poached (pasture-raised) eggs, pineapple chunks, and Gardein vegan chicken noodle soup

Poaching eggs in a pan is ultra fast. Just spray Pam on the pan, add 1/8 cup to 1/4 cup of water, and heat until bubbly. Carefully crack eggs into the hot water, cover with a top, and cook to desired doneness -- runny, jammy , or hard. (For a treat, serve runny poached eggs over zoodles or leafy greens and drizzle with your favorite gourmet hot sauce.)


----------



## littlefairywren (May 19, 2021)

Thick full fat Greek yoghurt, swirled with dark berry jam and sprinkled with a nutty seed mix. Eaten with a VERY nice spoon.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 20, 2021)

Toasted Italian bread topped with avocado, everything bagel seasoning and over easy eggs.


----------



## Barrett (May 20, 2021)

Two Sausage McMuffins, two Crispy Chicken Biscuits (substitute English Muffins for the biscuits), two Hashbrowns, two apple fritters, and two cups of coffee (only because it would have been awkward to order all that food and ONE cup of coffee.  )


----------



## SSBHM (May 20, 2021)

favorite meal! 

pecan and banana pancakes 
cheese and bacon omelette
brioche sticky bun 
dark roast coffee
OJ
another brioche sticky bun


----------



## SSBHM (May 20, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> Pancakes
> 
> View attachment 141673


still gotta have real maple syrup too, eggs, bacon, coffee and oj to be a complete breakfast, plus I often make sweet or sticky buns, too


----------



## SSBHM (May 20, 2021)

ObeseJohn said:


> Fried chicken


with biscuits and honey


----------



## SSBHM (May 20, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Homemade waffles & Latte macchiato
> 
> View attachment 139558


hungry again!


----------



## Orchid (May 21, 2021)

Strawberry tea & honey.
Slice of toast with melted cheese.
Small pear.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 21, 2021)

Pepperoni and mozzarella omelette .


----------



## Orchid (May 27, 2021)

Tea & 1 tsp brown sugar.
Omelet: one large egg, 1 pat butter, herbamare seasoning, mild paprika powder, 1 drop mexican hot sauce.
The last 5 strawberries.


----------



## Orchid (May 31, 2021)

Coffee.
Soft boiled egg.
Saltines & 1 pat butter.
Strawberries.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 1, 2021)

Tea & honey.
Soft boiled egg & herbamare seasoning.
Saltines & 1 pat butter.
Brie.
Strawberries.


----------



## MattB (Jun 2, 2021)

Yeah, I know...but I've been up since 4am.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 2, 2021)

@MattB I never have been able to drink those. They make me feel like my heart is going to burst out of my chest


----------



## MattB (Jun 2, 2021)

They make me feel normal.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 8, 2021)

Coffee.
Egg sunny side up.
Slice of cheese.
Cherries.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 10, 2021)

Homemade cinnamon rolls, breakfast hash and coffee 🍽


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 10, 2021)

I had profiteroles and black coffee.


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 10, 2021)

a box of donuts, coffee, and OJ


----------



## Orchid (Jun 11, 2021)

Coffee.
Omelet.
The last 5 cherries.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 11, 2021)

Honey smoked ham sandwich with sweet gherkin relish.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 12, 2021)

Tea & honey.
Scrambled egg.
Saltines & cream cheese with herbs.
Cherries.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 13, 2021)

this morning dessert for breakfast:




buttered cookie crumbles, quark and strawberries.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 13, 2021)

Ceylon tea.
Slice of cantaloupe.
Strawberries.
Cherries.
Slice of toast with butter and apricot preserves.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 14, 2021)

Coffee.
Pan fried in a little italian olive oil, 1 plum tomato and a big egg, herbamare salt seasoning, 1 drop mexican hot sauce.
Few saltines.
Cherries & strawberries.


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 14, 2021)

corned beef hash, four fried eggs, hash brown potatoes, three blueberry muffins - heated and buttered, dark roast creamed and sugared coffee, large OJ mixed with pineapple juice - tasted so good!


----------



## Orchid (Jun 17, 2021)

Darjeeling tea.
Scrambled egg with parsley.
Cherries.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 18, 2021)

It is days of heatwave here in EU.......overnight my fridgefreezer died. S/o try to fix it...it just died.......
So eating the fish sticks for breakfast.
Cherries.
Tea.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Orchid (Jun 20, 2021)

Leftover 1/4 fillet cold chicken cut fine and a little mayo. 
A small scrambled egg.
Ceylon tea & honey.
Cherries.


----------



## MattB (Jun 20, 2021)

Cookie Crisp and a Red Bull. I got stuff to do today, so I'm fuelling up!


----------



## MattB (Jun 23, 2021)

Bean burrito and, yes indeed, a Red Bull.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 23, 2021)

Coffee.
2 Small size scrambled eggs, 1 scallion, little olive oil, little grated cheese.
Cherries.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 28, 2021)

Three lacey, crisp edged pancakes with butter and maple syrup. I've decided to call them pancrepes, because they are a not quite either of the two. 
Ahem...I swear they were there a moment ago.


----------



## MattB (Jun 29, 2021)

Leftover spicy Malay curry...and a Red Bull.


----------



## TheShannan (Jul 1, 2021)

SSBHM said:


> corned beef hash, four fried eggs, hash brown potatoes, three blueberry muffins - heated and buttered, dark roast creamed and sugared coffee, large OJ mixed with pineapple juice - tasted so good!


OJ and pineapple juice is intriguing!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 5, 2021)

I just had some toasted ciabatta with butter and strawberry jam


----------



## MattB (Jul 6, 2021)

Leftover aloo tikki, a banana...and a Red Bull.


----------



## MattB (Jul 22, 2021)

Poutine and a Red Bull, eh?


----------



## Orchid (Jul 23, 2021)

Cherry tea & 1 sugar.
1 small avocado.


----------



## MattB (Aug 7, 2021)

A McDouble, a donut, and a Red Bull. 

That's all parts of the MattB Food Pyramid covered at once!


----------



## MattB (Aug 9, 2021)

Today, a hot dog. It had a pickle on it, which puts it squarely in the breakfast zone, I reckon.


----------



## Monster (Aug 9, 2021)

Sunny-side-up eggs over a skillet of air fried potatoes, grilled bell peppers, bacon, and salsa + coffee


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 9, 2021)

Han... Dang! I keep messing this one up. I thought you said "Who". My bad.


----------



## Monster (Aug 10, 2021)

BigElectricKat said:


> Han... Dang! I keep messing this one up. I thought you said "Who". My bad.


not polite to brag


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Aug 11, 2021)

Black coffee.... intermittent fasting window doesn't start til noon.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 11, 2021)

Monster said:


> not polite to brag


Looks like I'll be starving from here on out.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 18, 2021)

Cherry tea.
Boiled egg.
Zucchini and scallion mini pancakes made these with spelt flour.
Plums.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 21, 2021)

Coffee.
Omelet made with 2 small eggs, milk, a little olive oil and butter, herbal salt.
Bagel with sesame seeds & salted butter.
Cherries.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2021)

Toasted bagel with cooked ham and a slice of cheddar cheese on it


----------



## Orchid (Aug 22, 2021)

Coffee.
Sesame seeds bagel with butter and herbs cream cheese.
Scrambled eggs.
Cherries.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 23, 2021)

Ham and cheese buns. 

I took frozen dinner roll dough, thawed/rose a pan's worth of the pieces. When ready to bake, I flattened and wrapped the dough balls around scoops of diced ham and shredded Swiss cheese, and baked as usual. I've made them before from my own homemade dough, but this is much easier and quicker, and tastes good too.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 23, 2021)

Tea & honey.
The last bagel with sesame seeds, butter, smoked cheese.
Boiled egg.
Plums.


----------



## MattB (Aug 26, 2021)

Sashimi, seaweed salad, and a Red Bull. 

I'M MR. NIMBUS!


----------



## Orchid (Aug 28, 2021)

Tea.
Rye bun with pieces of fried cod from grocery shop.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 29, 2021)

Strawberry tea.
Avocado.
Boiled egg.
Plums.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 3, 2021)

Tea.
Egg small size sunny side up.
White bun with butter and seasoned herbal salt.
3 Strawberries.


----------



## MattB (Sep 4, 2021)

2 McDoubles, a Red Bull, and a banana. 

(Bananas are very good for you)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2021)

MattB said:


> 2 McDoubles, a Red Bull, and a banana.
> 
> (Bananas are very good for you)


You can get mcdoubles for b-fast where you are? I wish the restaurants around here would sell regular food in the morning


----------



## MattB (Sep 5, 2021)

They were from the night before. I have to pre-plan breakfast sometimes. 

Burger King here does morning burgers.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 5, 2021)

Tea.
Small boiled egg
1/2 sausage roll with mustard
Plums.


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 5, 2021)

A sausage, egg, and cheese sandwich, with coffee. The sausage came from Schwan's, so it was alright. Eggs were from a co-worker's chickens, and the cheese was good ol' plastic American cheese.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 8, 2021)

The past couple of weeks, I've been having ham and cheese buns. Just bread roll dough stuffed with some diced ham and shredded cheese before baking. Monday I made some filled with chopped BBQ beef brisket and BBQ sauce. 

There's a bakery chain here called Morning's Kolaches that makes about 10-12 kinds of savory stuffed breakfast buns. I've been recreating some at home.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 14, 2021)

Omelet.
Slice of rye bread.
Plums.
Coffee.


----------



## kivrin (Oct 3, 2021)

Peanut butter toast with honey.


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 3, 2021)

Pecan pancakes, sausage links, 4-egg cheddar cheese omelette, OJ, and coffee - going to bake some cinnamon rolls for later too!


----------



## Orchid (Oct 4, 2021)

Tea.
Half apple.
Vegetable soup cooked this morning and 2 saltines.
Boiled small egg and a little marmite.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 4, 2021)

California style breakfast sandwich...low carb multigrain toast, smashed avocado, Swiss cheese, turkey bacon and two fried eggs.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 7, 2021)

Tea.
Boiled egg and marmite.
Rye bread, butter and cheese.
Small glass passionfruit/mango juice.


----------



## Bigdj1977 (Oct 19, 2021)

McDonalds most mornings.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 21, 2021)

Tea.
Small boiled egg.
Pear.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 14, 2021)

Tea & honey.
San Marzano tomatoes.
1/2 banana.
1 large egg omelet with few bits of brie melted on top.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 20, 2021)

Tea & honey.
2 small apples. ( My garden birds get the apple peels and cores in small bits)
Boiled egg and herbal salt.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 26, 2021)

*Tea and honey.
Piece of brie and few saltines.
Half peach.*


----------



## JackCivelli (Jan 21, 2022)

For a long time I couldn’t get enough doughnuts at breakfast but lately I just haven’t had a sweet tooth. But I have discovered Jimmy Dean breakfast croissant sandwiches that like a McGriddles at McDonald’s but on a croissant. I’ve been eating 5 or 6 for breakfast for a couple weeks now and today was no exception 
I’ve also gotten into English style tea lately. “Builder brew” specifically. So that sums up my breakfast today, and for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 1, 2022)

Lately it's been fried eggs and toast with butter and fruit spread.


----------



## FFAscinated (Feb 2, 2022)

Seeing the word "kolaches" made me drool like Homer Simpson. 
Usually, it's an egg over easy, bacon or sausage and toast. On Fridays and "Meatless Mondays", it's oatmeal with cinnamon & milk. (Always "old-fashioned", never "quick" or instant. I like my oatmeal with a little "tooth" to it.) Today, I added chopped nuts before cooking (microwave) and blueberries after. Yum!


----------



## Orchid (Mar 31, 2022)

Survived oral surgery yesterday morning and was on liquid yoghurt custard....
Breakfast this morning cut into toddler food bite size 1 cm 1 slice rye bread with butter and 1 slice cheese.
Small mango/guanabana juice 50 ml.
Tea with 1 tsp cane unrefined sugar.
Boiled egg dab of marmite, as least that hides the...mouth taste.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 10, 2022)

Small bunch wine grapes.
Last few tiny mini snacks.
Custard.
Tea.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 13, 2022)

Barely survived another oral surgery.....before hospital had to take the anti-biotics to protect heart....so breakfast was just yoghurt and fresh fruit.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Apr 13, 2022)

I just had a western omelette topped with a little bit of salsa, fried potatoes with ketchup, and a toasted and buttered bagel with coffee. I very rarely drink coffee, but it just felt like a coffee kind of morning.


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 13, 2022)

baked a nice big coffee cake! OJ and coffee too of course.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 18, 2022)

Toasted bread with smoked sausage spread and a pink bunny egg for me, tomatoes and cucumber and a double espresso with milk.
Some extras for my son of almost 8 years. Despite having a ton of Easter eggs my son requested scrambled eggs... he said he likes them very much because "they are as soft and jiggly as your belly ."


----------



## Orchid (Apr 18, 2022)

Tea & honey.
Scrambled eggs.
Small slice Easter cake. Gugelhupf.....DazzlingAnna maybe you know the english name?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 18, 2022)

Orchid said:


> Tea & honey.
> Scrambled eggs.
> Small slice Easter cake. Gugelhupf.....DazzlingAnna maybe you know the english name?


Bundt cake maybe?


----------



## Orchid (Apr 18, 2022)

Thanks.


----------



## MattB (May 1, 2022)

Eggs, peameal bacon, and kimchi. 

At first, it was madness. Then enlightenment. Then madness again. But perhaps it was a gift...


----------



## Shotha (May 2, 2022)

MattB said:


> Eggs, peameal bacon, and kimchi.
> 
> At first, it was madness. Then enlightenment. Then madness again. But perhaps it was a gift...



I could eat kimchi with anything, including ice cream.


----------



## SSBHM (May 2, 2022)

Pancakes, scrambled eggs, bacon, english muffin, coffee, and OJ! Yummy in the tummy - and very filling too!


----------



## Orchid (May 3, 2022)

Peach yoghurt.


----------



## Dromond (May 5, 2022)

Leftover meat lover's pizza.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 8, 2022)

Chinese food. YUM!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 18, 2022)

My.breakfast yesterday.
Leftover pizza, chocolate cookie sticks a banana. A coffee.
I have no explanation for what happened yesterday.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 18, 2022)

German wild cherry tea.
Rye bun with butter, honey mustard and beef salami.
Fresh apricots.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jun 19, 2022)

Peach rooibos tea. Toasted Eggo s, German sunflower bread with Emmentaler spread cheese. Greek olive s. It was specialty grocery shopping day yesterday.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 20, 2022)

Eggs and toast (with butter and strawberry fruit spread). That's been my breakfast the past couple of weeks. I eat the same thing at breakfast for a while, then switch to something else for a while.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 30, 2022)

Wild cherry tea.
Soft boiled egg.
1/2 grilled cheese sandwich.
Cherries.


----------



## MattB (Jun 30, 2022)

Red Bull and a banana.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 30, 2022)

My breakfast yesterday...
Double espresso frappé iced coffee.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 30, 2022)

omg I love hearing what everyone else had!

Myself, I just had the most delicious steel-cut oatmeal with raisins and hot milk, with a banana mashed up into it and lots of butter as well as jazzed up with brown sugar, cinnamon, a "pinch" of clove, plus two scrambled eggs and a very nice strong cup of morning coffee to get my engine running. Breakfast is always a ritual to me. When I have a partner, I always make breakfast for them, too, and then clean up afterward. Yay breakfast!


----------



## da3ley (Jul 24, 2022)

Brussel sprouts and buttered peas with salt and pepper. Not bad at all for breakfast.


----------



## FFAscinated (Jul 25, 2022)

Meatless Monday: Gouda melted on toast sprinkled with red pepper flakes. Washed down with cranberry juice. (and of course, coffee is de rigeur.)


----------



## SSBHM (Jul 25, 2022)

Had to have donuts today. Made scrambled eggs too with a rasher of bacon. Coffee and OJ too of course! (Oh, 1 dozen donuts in the box, and into the tummy!)


----------



## kyle (Jul 25, 2022)

loaded omelet biscuit (Hardees) Mmmmmmm 

Sweet tea with lemon, couple THREE tater Tautes


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 26, 2022)

Baked roll, scrambled eggs, cucumber, double espresso with milk. Melon


----------



## SSBHM (Jul 26, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Baked roll, scrambled eggs, cucumber, double espresso with milk. Melon
> 
> View attachment 150877


Petite but looks delish


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 11, 2022)

Pancakes.
I filled mine with a chocolate-milky- strawberry spread and banana.
Double espresso with milk.


----------



## bellyman (Sep 24, 2022)

I had a glass of Orange juice And a piece of ciabatta bread and while I fixed four pieces of French toast then cooked almost a pound of ground sausage and made homemade white gravy and put it over some bread ate two big pieces of that and had a doubles portion of oatmeal and a big glass of chocolate milk and I’m still hungry


----------



## Orchid (Oct 4, 2022)

Black tea raspberry flavor, 1 tsp cane sugar.
7 green grapes.
1 small soft boiled egg & dab of Marmite.
1 slice rye bread & 1 pat butter & 1 tsp Chiver's marmalade.
1 babybell cheese.
Not much appetite so try to eat small things variety.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 6, 2022)

Coffee, 1/4 cup milk and 1 tsp cane sugar.
Two small shrinkflation rusks, 1 tsp Chiver's marmelade, 1 pat butter, 1/2 slice cheese.
7 green grapes.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 9, 2022)

We had apple spice pancakes with real maple syrup (an indulgence for us) and scrambled eggs.


----------



## MattB (Oct 9, 2022)

Kimchi ramen.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 17, 2022)

Coffee.
Mini raisin bun with butter.
Mandarin.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Xmas.

Wiener Melange coffee.
Mini panettone.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 26, 2022)

Happy Boxing Day UK , merry 2nd Xmas Day here in EU.

Wiener Melange coffee.
The other piece of mini panettone.
Piece of cheese.


----------



## Flabulous (Dec 26, 2022)

Today, I had 3 bacon sandwiches and 3 hash browns, washed down with 3 mugs of tea. No, I don’t have have a thing about the number 3, it just worked out that way


----------



## Orchid (Dec 27, 2022)

Tea & 1 tsp brown sugar.
Oven roasted sweet bell peppers yellow orange red with olive oil & Herbs, turkey leftovers, mayonnaise, 1/2 Italian bread bun.


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 27, 2022)

MattB said:


> Kimchi ramen.


Kimchi is so good!


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 27, 2022)

A package of 14 sausage links, a package of bacon, and 6 breakfast burritos. Coffee and orange juice on the side. Then a bowl of grits to finish.


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 28, 2022)

Today it was 2 t-bone steaks, 6 eggs, and 4 biscuits. Plus coffee and orange juice.


----------

